# Are you a pattern hoarder?



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too? 

I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet. 

What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Of course...patterns for knitting, crochet, sewing, recipies, specialty cakes, oddities...but they aren't all over the place...I detest the word "hoarder" especially with that program on tv where those houses are an inside out garbage dump! I prefer the term "collector". I collect things that can be passed on to the coming generations lest they should be lost to time and forgotten =)


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Well... What can I say...


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Ms Tess I am with you. If we do not collect sort catagorize all those patterns recipes etc, how will future generations appreciate our generation


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


Refuse to answer on the grounds I don't want to incriminate myself ! But a certain person comes to my house in the night and just adds all these knitting, crochet, sewing, smocking etc etc patterns over and over all the time. Lol
No cant help myself. Think the worst thing I ever came across on the Internet was "free patterns"


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi my name is Vicki and I hoard patterns....and yarn....and needles...and knitting magazines and...oh my


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

oh definitely. i had lots of paper patterns till it got totally out of control. now i download hundreds of which i will never knit even a fraction of of course. the paper patterns i desperately wanted to keep i did and the rest went to our local cancer charity shop. i have never regretted having a clearout i have so much more space for yarn storage and easy accces to the designs i want to use next.


----------



## lynnecoop (Nov 23, 2011)

I only re-discovered knitting a few months ago and I'm well on my way to becoming a hoarder. I'm always looking at the free patterns on the internet .... I like that one...I'll just print it off for later!!!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep, I'm guilty.
Most of mine are digital not paper, though. I've only inconvenienced a few million electrons with my space saving affliction.


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

Patterns.
Remember, If you have the pattern...you can always.. someday make it.. If you do not have the pattern, you can never make it. Its not hoarding .Its secureing patterns.
When I look at a picture of an article. I study it , to see what can be done to improve its function or appearence.
Sorry. I'm not hoarding.
scrubsewer


----------



## tritzia (Mar 18, 2012)

Guilty m'lord.
I've bookmarked hundreds and have an equal amount stored in my ravelry online library, all I need now is to win the lottery so I can give up work and have the time to make them all!! :lol:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh yes, especially since I joined this site.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

My first job after leaving school was in a yarn shop, that was 56 years ago and I still have boxes of patterns from way back then, to me knitting patterns and reciepes are an addiction, my family tell me quite often that I need counselling in this area.!!!!!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

I definitely have more patterns that I will ever get to knit, but I do have most of them in a sheet protector and put away in a binder.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm even worse about collecting patterns than I am about stashing yarn! The patterns I've downloaded are all freebies, so I don't feel guilty at all about "shopping" without spending a dime!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I have so many knitting books any LYS would envy it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Here we go again. Knitting has it's own dangers, and hoarding free patterns is one. I find myself wondering who buys patterns anymore? What's worth it?


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Here we go again. Knitting has it's own dangers, and hoarding free patterns is one. I find myself wondering who buys patterns anymore? What's worth it?


Me too!! Why buy when there are so many free!!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I buy patterns 3/4 of the time, unless I happen to find a free pattern I like better. The small business pattern designers deserve to be supported, I believe.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have to agree with all of the comments. I use to print out many free patterns and put them in binders. when I moved and had to down size I cleaned out many I knew I would never make. Those that I wanted I kept, but have more binders of bought patterns then free patterns. I have shelves and shelves of patterns, booklets and many still in boxes being stored by my sister along with the many boxes of yarn, I just don't have room for.
Now that I can't knit much and have also now many boxes of yarn we bought my mom, she didn't get to use I am actually selling a lot of the yarn, booklets and patterns, yet there are still a lot that I won't part with.
Most of my bought patterns that I will hold on to and worth every penny spent to buy them are the patterns from the UK, especially the baby patterns, along with the Paton's, Bernat, but love the hayfield, Sirdar, Poppleton and many others.


----------



## nana1946 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have soooo many patterns hoarded that I can't possibly live long enough to make them all! I am really bad at collecting American Girl Doll patterns for my GD. They go fast and are cute. Unfortunately, DH has been ill with 2 heart-attacks and a stroke since 1/30/12 and I haven't been able to knit or crochet anything. I have my hoarded patterns on the computer and also in a notebook. I just love looking at them and hoping for enough time to make them all!!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Yes, oh yes, I am too.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I have enough knitting patterns, cross stitch patterns and cross stitch kits to keep me going for the next 300+ years!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> I'm even worse about collecting patterns than I am about stashing yarn! The patterns I've downloaded are all freebies, so I don't feel guilty at all about "shopping" without spending a dime!


It's useful for, say, the initial triangles of an entrelac project, where you are actually knitting a few stitches and turning the project all the time...


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh I quite agree you with Ms. Tess! I call myself a "collector" too. LOL
OMG! Yes, I have a gazillion and one patterns: downloaded, bookmarked, ordered, books, printed out and ones in my tub. But those are all organized and tidy. :shock:


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

STASH is my middle name in fact my husband won't let me use our bedroom closet. All the rest are full. I have to admit they are all in binders and organized.


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Well...of course! I think the pattern collection is proportional to the yarn stash. They have to keep up with each other, don't you know?


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi folks, I too am guilty of saving knitting.crochet patterns. I still pick up my Burda magazine from a newsagency in a shopping centre where he worked as a bank manager. Once a month I drop over to that suburb (of Adelaide Aust) and browse the magazine stands flicking through the knitting books to see if there are any tantalising patterns I just might want to make next winter/spring or fall!! - and then I collect the Burda and head for the pancake cafe, order a pancake and a coffee and sit at the table scanning the magazines I've purchase while I wait for my snack!!!
As for free downloads - I found that a great way to fill in an afternoon/evening and so far have filled to loose-leaved binders of crochet and knitting patterns.
To make matters even more complex - I buy Ashford (NZ) and Benigo (Australian) wool 'tops' by the kilogram and spend my evenings spinning these up into suitable yarn for the designs I've accumulated. The only problem is - I'm running out of storage space!!!!
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

i beg to differ, would my boys appreciate any of what i've so called collected with love over the years? 

i tend to keep everything, just in case, i need it one day...


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

More from me - 
I forgot to add that last year I set up a prayer shawl making group here in Adelaide so that we could send shawls to the Christchurch earthquake victims - we produced well over 100 shawls which we shipped off to NZ and they were distributed in Christmas hampers for folk in need. We're now starting on another collection to also send to Christchurch.
Adelaide and Christchurch are Sister Cities which was one of the reasons we thought of sending them prayer shawls.
Cheers again,
Ainslie.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I used to keep all the patterns I had bought, been given or printed out from the computer, but after having no more room in my bookcases about a third of my patterns. Now I try to borrow patterns from our library.


----------



## Sparrowface (Dec 23, 2011)

Definately, lots of books, paper patterns, cds, and now free downloads many of which I will never even consider making but what a pleasure to collect, together with reading books and of course yarn. Someday someone will either throw the lot or find a treasure


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

I collect vintage knitting and sewing books...can't help myself, lol! I love finding them for next to nothing at second hand book fairs etc.... 
Part of my enjoyment of them is taking them out of the bookcase and spending an evening perusing through them for inspiration and education.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I am a collector and love exploring patterns, they always offer so many possibilities. 

I love beautiful pattern books, but they are pricey. I always like to see many pics of the garments, front back side and in different colours. It seems to spark my imagination. I also like to see patterns/ finished garments on REAL people not models. Love all babies in the pics!!

I like it when pattern books are advertised online and they give one a good look through descriptions and many pics, of what is being offered. Don't like it when all you see is the cover.

I always have others in mind for various patterns and wish I could spend more time on creating. 

Patterns are fantastic. They are the end result of many people's creativity and hard work. I respect people who can put a pattern together and offer it for free or at a small price.

Patterns make the world go round and makes me feel connected with the person who created the pattern.
Sorry about the rave!!


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Between knitting patterns, yarn, needles, quilting patterns, fabric, thread and embroidery designs and so on I have lost count. That's ok I keep myself out of trouble.


----------



## 2xnonna (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes ~ Yes







indeed...Patterns and recipes are my specialty ~ The interenet has made it easier ~ neverending supply of information!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Of course I collect patterns but only those that I'm liable to make some day. Lacy and frilly aren't my style and I'd never make any... ever. I do appreciate and love to look at all the beautiful things made here....but not for me. 

I collect even more cookbooks and I use all of them. I also have given away cookbooks to those that see one that they have to have.

The internet has provided so many nice things to knit and I use them occasionally. I do cull through them to make room for something else, probably yarn. And no, I do not hoard. I call it appreciating. Could one possibly term a 'library' hoarding?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh... some of you ladies are so funny... what can I say?... I don't want to incriminate myself, etc. 

But, some of you are brave and bare it all. Like Homeshppr... she's worst about collection patterns than stash!! What a cookie. AND, she has no guilt... and why should she? LOL 

I have stash... and I have many notebooks of patterns... which are organized, thank goodness for little favors, huh? AND, I used to have tons of patterns on my computer... but, a couple of months ago, it was necessary to "tweek" my puter.. and the computer guy erased everything!! LOL Computer is working fine now. And, so, now... I'm back to collecting patterns once again... with gusto! LOL

We are a hopeless lot... with our patterns... most of which have never been used... and our stash, waiting to be used as we continue to buy more yarn. BUT, what a way to be hopeless... I for one, never not want to be not this way. (I dunno if that last sentence was correctly written, but you all catch my drift).

I remember once seeing a bumper stitcker that read: "He that dies with the most toys, WINS!" I think there should be a sticker that reads: "She(or he) that dies with the most patterns and stash, WINS!"


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

My recent aquisitions are all stored neatly on a data stick. Can't call me a hoarder if they only take up about 2inches of space.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't think of it as "hoarding patterns" I think of my collection as my "art collection". I'm simply appreciating the artistic endeavors of fiber artists. Doesn't that sound better?


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

"are you talkin to me?"


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Gamquilter said:


> "are you talkin to me?"


LOL


----------



## Lea Ann (Dec 22, 2011)

Guilty as charged !


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

Isn't that the name of the game - to collect patterns so that you can match your stash of yarn with the patterns collected?


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


I confess to nothing until I speak with my KP advisor......hehe


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Tons of knitting and crochet patterns and many many sewing patterns. I'm guilty.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Absolutely! I have books, leaflets, and notebooks full of patterns, not to mention what I have bookmarked on the computer. But when I'm looking for something to make...I often go back to old favorites!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I ran out of space on my first 4GB memory stick, and am well on my way to filling the second! At some point, I plan to clear out all of the 4" notebooks I have (7-8) and scanning those patterns to my memory stick. I may have to buy a few more, though! Have i made (m)any of the projects? Oh don't be silly!


----------



## Derna Reid (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a large container full of knitting patterns, plus a stack, a box full of crochet patterns and today went and bought another book and have now discovered free knitting patterns! Whatever will I do?
Derna
N.S.W Australia


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Guilty as charged! Except since most of my patterns are now free I don't feel so guilty. Of course there are a few magazines, and purchased patterns. Well, after all, you have to get some fun out of life!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

And how!!! I download almost everyday ...mea culpa.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Geez, I have the same problem


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Well apart from the thousand + patterns I have on a pen drive which I have downloaded from the internet websites, I have an additional 300 to 400 in files, and they are just my hand knitting and crochet patterns. Then I have at 500 more machine knitting patterns at least, it could be more. is that enough to say I have a stash. Leonora


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

My name is Jean and I am a pattern hoarder..... Is this the support group?
Maybe I should say that I am a "collector". That puts me in a whole different class.
I love patterns, they inspire me in design, in color and sometimes just starts me thinking in a whole new direction. They educate me as well. I have learned new stitches, new yarns, etc. thru patterns. I say we keep them and I say we continue to "collect" them. We are voting aren't we?


----------



## srossman (Oct 25, 2011)

He comes to your house too????


----------



## LaVeta (Jul 20, 2011)

I've collected patterns that I have printed off and stored in a folder, stored on the computer for future use and purchased books these patterns are for barbie, AG, dishcloths, dish towels, me, little girl sweaters, etc, etc, you name it I probably have it, yes you can probably say I'm a hoarder but I prefer the word collector for some day you never know when I'm gonna need that pattern (lol)


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

I am DEFINITELY a pattern hoarder! I don't think I'd have even half of them if I couldn't store them on my computer, and I'd have to live 3 lifetimes in order to even try them all! I'm a very busy grandma looking forward to having time to do some of the things I've been waiting to do once my granddaughter starts kindergarten in September. I always think--"someday I will be able to make that". Maybe, maybe not, but at least that's the plan.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I find scraps of paper (on the back of the couch, by the computer, etc.) with patterns that I have jotted down. I also have a binder that has patterns I have downloaded. I finally started a couple small spiral notebooks (4" x 6" and smaller) that I keep by the bed (by the laptop). I can jot patterns down in them. One of these days I'll get them into a binder or box. I am getting more "selective" what I print or write. If I start a pattern I don't like I throw it out. I have a few books.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

I have some patterns that are at leaast 50 years old, and maybe 50%of the patterns that I have i have knitted, some are not only old and well used but I have had them laminated so they dont wear out!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Definitely a pattern hoarder. Have books and books and a five foot high stack of printed "free" patterns. Now if I just had the time and money to knit them all!


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

gcoop said:


> La Bergere said:
> 
> 
> > We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> ...


You too? It's the Pattern Fairy in my house and she's doing a pretty good job at stashing patterns in my computer


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes I am a pattern hoarder, I have books on order and will come through in May and I have patterns saved to my computer and also patterns copied from this site.


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

guilty as charged...ha


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

My name is Linda, and I hoard patterns. I thought all knitters and crocheters did that. We always are about twenty projects ahead of what we can actually accomplish, aren't we? sometimes I act as if a particular project is a treat and I have to wiat for the right moment to begin. I hope that isn't weird. Of course, other projects intervene, and the anticipated one just sits waiting its turn.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I not only hoard specific patterns, but also have a folder set aside with more links to pattern sites than I have specific patterns. I only collect and link to sites where the patterns are free. I had to stop somewhere.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

yes I admit it I have hundreds. I have three books of knitting patterns that have been collected over the years, some purchased and some given. Then there are the free ones. I have two computers with knitting files on each and even a freeknittingpatterns file in my hotmail folder which is stuffed with patterns I have not yet downloaded. Still they are coming into their own on this site cos when someone requests a pattern I just check and see if I have it and if I do I can send it. As they are free i do not have to worry about copyright. If I see a request and then later remember that something was requested but I did not have it I then download it in case someone else asks. Sad rearly, but it is nice if you can help someone. On the odd occasion too I have heard friends mentioning a knitted item and I go home search my files and see if I can print off a pattern for them.lt is
lovely when you see their face cos someone had taken notice of what they had mentioned. Anyone else such a sad case?


----------



## jfarmer (Feb 14, 2011)

If I didn't "collect", my kids would not have anything to have a LARGE Garage Sale with when I'm gone. I will do this as long as I can and enjoy it!!!


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, and I've learned something from every single pattern I've ever read through -and kept! What really 'gets under my skin' though is when some 'neat-nick' who has saved or re-used nothing in their whole lives, comes asking me if I have this or that -which they will take and hardly even thank you for it... and then criticize me for 'hoarding.' These are often times the same people who pop a frozen meal in the microwave before driving off in their new SUV by themselves! to attend a meeting with others to form a committee on how to re-cycle! Good Grief! I should feel better now. Thanks


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes I have mountains of patterns.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

I am guilty of collecting patterns. 

It gets worse when I look through the picture section on KP. Then I need to have patterns for the things that I like.

In addition, my swap partner on my last swap put much of her stash of free patterns on a thumb drive and sent it to me. And a friend's mother bought out a Local Yarn Store and gave me a pile of patterns to go through. 

The one pattern I am working on, is coffee stained and almost worn out. It's the only pattern that made it through the fire because it was on Patternfish.com so I could login and download it again. Everything I owned, including the computer with patterns and photos, was burned in a fire a year and a month ago in March. With the help of others, I have made up for that!!!

..Chad


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


yes i am a pattern hoarder,i look in the magazine racks to look for any patterns in the mags i cut them out knowing full well i doubt if i will ever knit them ,also on e.bay i buy patterns that remind me of jumpers & cardigans that my mother use to knit,she was fair isle mad with cables a close second


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

YES!!!! I have patterns i will never knit, just because I liked the item.


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh my! ! ! I have been knitting and crocheting for so long that I have a house full of patterns. That is I did until I cleaned out and put them all on my computer. Now I just take up space on the computer. Love patterns..


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

Well - guilty, also! To the point that I have been organizing them. So many were added that they outgrew the drawer they were in and eventually moving to a file cabinet. It just isn't patterns, it's books of patterns!


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

guilty as charged


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

I think I have more patterns than 5 people could knit in their life time!

So yes I am..... :/


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I am definitely a pattern hoarder. I have magazines, notebooks and hundreds saved on a flash drive.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes I have a ton now that I am on KP. I used to download everything I thought I would like to make. I now go through my stuff on regular basis. What I don't think I will make, I bring these to my knitting group to share. They get great ideas for projects. I even share some of my old pattern books. You know the ones pre computer days. It's so neat to look at vintage books.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes! And I have gone through a lot of printer ink!


----------



## SueGu (Jun 21, 2011)

I have been cleaning out a few things and came across many patterns/booklets for cross stitch and needlepoint. Took some to two of my knitting groups and still have many left. Plan to put them in the yard sale at our church in August. If you want them let me know.
Sue Gulasky.
Tega Cay, SC


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Guilty


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

lol I never thought of it that way but I guess I am! I like to browse the internet looking for patterns and I have a ton of them printed out. I do, however, have several folders that are labeled so I can always find a pattern easily.


----------



## gramj (Mar 21, 2011)

I have folders on my computer desktop with all sorts of knitting patterns. I have a whole shelf full of binders with individual patterns, not to mention all of my knitting books!!! I finally went through my knitting magazines, after reading the articles, and pulled out the patterns I thought I might make one day, discarding the rest. I would have to knit 24 hrs a day for the next hundred years to make them all. But . . . you never know when someone will need a pattern or you will need to make a specific item. At least they are organized. As is my stash of yarn -- 18 bins of it. But why is it that I never have the right yarn for the project at hand? I always need to buy more. I am considering donating a lot of it to the charity knitting group at my LYS or to the senior center in my community since I probably won't use half of it. :_)


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Chad, so sorry about the fire. Glad you are getting back into stashing. I have bins of patterns and pattern books for knitting and crochet. Also binders full of loose patterns in sleeves. Tried to thin them out once and looked all over for a pattern I knew I had. Only to realize I donated it. Now I don't try to downsize any more.
But if someone needs a particular one I may consider parting with it. I change the type of projects as time goes by. First I was doing only afghans, then baby stuff, then sweaters, now shawls. Will go back to some of the others once in a while but generally my tastes seem to change.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes..I am, I have them in different places..loose leaf books, a box with a clear celophane front that ties, an old record holder it has three compartments so I keep things current things there as it's where I do a lot of knitting in the living room. I like to view them from time to time especially if someone is looking for a particular pattern.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, guilty guilty guilty. :?


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a shelf of knitting books and magazines, and three ring binders full of printed patterns, not to mention all the ones from the internet that are stored on my laptop. I wouldn't call it hoarding though, but stimulation for my creativity!


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


  Yes I'm guilty of hoarding patterns. If you don't have a "FEW" patterns tucked awa you might just run out and have nothing to knit. :thumbup:


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Not counting the stuff in the garage, I have 3 3-ring binders full, and growing. Sometimes I just want to make something new . . .


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

Since joining KP, I see so many things that I want to do, I was printing out entirely too many patterns. So, I got better organized. Now, when I copy the pattern I also make sure that it has the picture (which caught my attention anyway) and I just save it on my computer. Now, when I am ready for a new project, I just flip thru the patterns and print out what I want. But, I've still got too many projects going at the moment to even think about another one.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, my...I definately resemble that description...Each day I tell myself that I will not bookmark, order, or download another pattern...I should have made it a New Year's Resolution...I'm better at keeping those...


----------



## darbysister (Sep 3, 2011)

BUSTED..... :^)


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes Iam a pattern hoader too.Iam always printing patterns from the internet.


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Guilty mostly downloaded patterns keeping them for a rainy day


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness, YES I AM.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

The way I look at it is that there are far worse things to hoard or do with your time. I had to get an external hard drive to store all my patterns on. I am a very "organized" hoarder. I don't bookmark patterns any more since I lost all of them when my computer crashed one day. What I do is copy and paste the entire pattern into a word document and then save it to a folder. I have the folders named what they are - like hats, shawls, etc. I also have a folder named "to do next" -- needless to say, the contents of this one changes often as my likes keep changing. Hugs to all of us "hoarders" and happy knitting.


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

I would rather confess to my stash than the hoarded patterns in my room. I have 2 - 4" binders full, a file box full and then the ones run off, piled and left in the den!! yes I am a hoarder. d


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Ohhhhhh, yessssss! I have two binders full of patterns and tons stored on my computer...... and I keep adding to them. After all, what will I do with all the yarn I've bought on the spur of the moment (much of which I'll probably never use?!!). Great hobby (addiction!), yes?


----------



## Twistle (Feb 20, 2012)

definitely, knitting, crochet, craft items, etc and I'm getting even more now I've joined this forum, my "bookmarks list " is very long!


----------



## Sandy3598 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, my name is Sandy and I am a pattern-aholic, a recipe-aholic, a yarn-aholic, and a needle-aholic.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


yes I admit it I am a pattern hoarder, I tend to stick to favourites though, I usually print a pattern and think I will use that one day but that day doesn't seem to come. xx


----------



## yarnshrink (Dec 4, 2011)

Funny that this morning I saw this thread after going through my old patterns. Sort of a hoarder but glad I did since I found a pattern for a sweater that I made years ago that was absolutely the best cardigan ever. It was made with Bernat's Krysta Yarn. I am now trying to find a similar type yarn so that I can make a couple of these sweaters. Does anyone have suggestions for a good, 4 stitches to the inch, 9 needle, some wool yarn that they have used and liked. Thanks. The yarnshrink


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, I am a pattern hoarder. I keep finding new patterns I would like to knit . Have always been like this but since becoming a member of KP and seeing all the beautiful items you have or are knittings, I google the patterns, print them off and add to my pattern stash.


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

My name is Jean and I'm a pattern hoarder!  Once in a great while I go through them and weed out a few, saying, "What was I thinking? I'll never make that!"


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I have binders with plastic sheaths and I "try" to keep them in sections (scarves, socks, hats, sweaters, etc). Unfortunately there are a few stray ones that are out either because I am working on it, have it marked to go with a certain stash, or I need the yarn to begin it(like I need more yarn. Now if there was more time in the day.....


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

major hoarder ring binders full of freebies. many on the computer as well


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Would we be considered knitters if we didn't overload on stash and patterns? I keep a notebook (okay, notebooks) with plastic protective sleeves and have several categories in my favorites bar! At the moment...baby things have the priority...whew....what did we do before the internet?


----------



## gramj (Mar 21, 2011)

Sandy3598 said:


> Hi, my name is Sandy and I am a pattern-aholic, a recipe-aholic, a yarn-aholic, and a needle-aholic.


Don't even get me started on the needles . . . . . .


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I have more patterns, books, magazines that the public library! They are sorted enough that I can get to them when I need them. Quite often, several patterns will be combined in the item I want to make. 

Listen, everyone. Please be sure to leave instructions somewhere, best in several places, as to what your heirs can do with all your "stuff" when you pass away. I know, it's morbid. But it's better to have a list of charities ready for them than to have it all thrown away! Maybe we should start thinking of this the same way as organ donation.....so many worthy charities could benefit from our fabulous patterns and yarns! Sorry if I've depressed anyone. I've seen wonderful, fabulous stuff thrown away that someone could have used, but the heirs were overwhelmed with the large mass of stuff.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

A collector I am. Have more patterns than I know I'll ever knit, but hetethey are.

Going to go thru my baby books from the 60's and find my favorites so that I can make an outfit for my bf's new grandbaby.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Yes, Knitting, crocheting, sewing and cook books, also pictures of horses, light houses, mountains and lakes. Got to do some cleaning one of these days. 
Dakota Sun


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

GUILTY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I have brought yarn that I have no use for to the senior ctr, and they are most appreciative, also any kits, cards, games are appreciated there...


----------



## catkins (Oct 31, 2011)

I too collect patterns and books. Was just telling my brother that I need more bookshelves to keep them all. Only trouble is, I have no more room for more shelves. Also have oodles of yarn and needles. When my mom passed, I got all her needles and yarn. some of which is still at my brothers.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Guilty :lol: Since I discovered a couple of years ago that all things knitting exsisted on the internt, I became of hoarder of yarn and patterns!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Of course I do. I never know what I am going to knit next but to be sure i wil have yarn and a pattern for it! LOL


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

MY NAME IS SANDY. I AM A HOARDER. I HAVE QUILTING KNITTING AND CERAMIC SUPPLIES IN LL MY CABINETS IN THE GARAGE. I HAD THEM BUILT SPECIAL JUST FOR THAT. I WILL NEVER LIVE LONG ENOUGH TO USE THEM. I WILL DO MY BESTSANDI67


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

The only bad thing about hoarding patterns is that I have no idea how to bookmark them and therefore have to download and print. The Kodak people love me though because I go through printer ink like crazy. But, I have them to flip through anytime I get the urge to make something so I guess it's not all bad.


----------



## vmmartin (Nov 11, 2011)

Hoarding !!!! Ha ! I have twenty-five binders of free patterns I have gotten off the internet. Each binder has a catagory. They are all in sheet protectors. Plus books magazines. Hope my grandchildren can use someday as I will never get to all of them.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

pjcoldren said:


> Not counting the stuff in the garage, I have 3 3-ring binders full, and growing. Sometimes I just want to make something new . . .


That reminds me of a quote from Mayor Berry of Washington, DC. He said, "We don't have that high of a crime rate, if you don't count the murders."

If I don't count the warehouse full of patterns, I only have 3 3ring binders. :lol: I'm just being goofy. I've only had a year to collect and I have more than 3 3ring binders.

..Chad :shock:


----------



## Bocciball (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, I confess! I print out patterns that I like and then start one and forget I have the rest. I cleaned out my craft "room" shelves about a month ago. Loose leaf binders and folders are full of patterns. Did I use any? No, I printed new ones.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Well... What can I say...


Dido!


----------



## tinaladd2003 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Vicki, Welcome


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I have more patterns than I can go through. I see them and say "hummmm I really like this" then print it off or as in my case right now I have a gazillion in my favorites right now because my printer is out of ink and need to reload that. Then I will probably have to buy more because I will use that cartridge up. :roll:


----------



## grandmaeaster (Apr 4, 2012)

Here Here! I have a ways to go before I Have the most but I'm working on it every chance I get.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


Yep, guilty as charged! Two big notebooks and sheets everywhere. Are we counting computer files ??
Pzoe


----------



## kateeskloset (Oct 26, 2011)

Of, course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?


In a word, YES.

I came to the sad realization that if I live to be 100 and retain my eyesight and dexterity, I will not live long enough to use up all the patterns, yarn and fabric that I currently own.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, heck, you never know when someone is going to ask you for a specific item or toy! And there you'll have it, right there in your pattern stash! It's part of the fun.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> I definitely have more patterns that I will ever get to knit, but I do have most of them in a sheet protector and put away in a binder.


Me also. Sheet protectors and binders are the wqay to go. I then added 1 small binder with things I was diffently going to make for gifts and thought I would work through those and then put them back in the binder they were in. Well that binder is full now and not with just things I am diffently going to make. :roll:


----------



## LUVYARN (Feb 10, 2012)

I DIDN'T USE TO PRINT THEM UNLE3SS I WAS READY TO USE THEM AND THEN LOST ONE BECAUSE I DECIDED TO WAIT TO SAVE IT. NOW I PRINT IF I LIKE IT . I HAVE SEVERAL NOTEBOOKS, BABY ITEMS, PRAYER SHAWLS, AFGHANS, DISHCLOTHS, SWEATERS, ETC. NOW WHEN I AM READY TO START A NEW PROJECT I GET OUT THE APPROPRIATE NOTEBOOK AND GET THE PATTERN. WORKS FOR ME .


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

In a word...yes!


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

oh, yes! i have a file on my desktop as well as at least 3 (lost count!) binders full of patterns! hey, why not? you'll never know when you might need a pattern for a tea cozie with a zebra on it! ha! ha!


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

you read my mind!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> I definitely have more patterns that I will ever get to knit, but I do have most of them in a sheet protector and put away in a binder.


Sheet protectors and binds are my best frined but them are mulitplying. I bought a binder for just the things I was going to make for gifts and things. I was determined to stick to that binder. Wel it didn't work and thqat is now full of patterns I have printed off. I really need to put the needles down and reorganize :roll:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> I definitely have more patterns that I will ever get to knit, but I do have most of them in a sheet protector and put away in a binder.


Sheet protectors and binds are my best frined but them are mulitplying. I bought a binder for just the things I was going to make for gifts and things. I was determined to stick to that binder. Wel it didn't work and thqat is now full of patterns I have printed off. I really need to put the needles down and reorganize :roll:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Let me see pattern hoarding, hmmmmmmm. Do we count file cabinets with sewing patterns, or binders with patterns for knitting, or totes with knitting magazines,or travel drives with patterns, maybe we do not count patterns downloaded to the Kindle. I almost forgot do we count books filled with instructions and patterns. Well I guess I am not a hoarder after all.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I AM NOT A HOARDER!!!!!!!!

I just happen to think that all yarns and patterns deserve a good home. .....And if I can provide it for them I will.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> I definitely have more patterns that I will ever get to knit, but I do have most of them in a sheet protector and put away in a binder.


Ditto! That being said they are also downloaded to a special folder on my computer, backed up to an external drive, forwarded to my Ipod, and when possible stored in my "library" on Ravelry. Huh, do I really do all that? It's a wonder I have time to knit anything!


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I have bookmarked, downloaded and printed hundreds of patterns. There is only one problem - I can never find the one I want when I a ready to knit!!!


----------



## jorice47 (Oct 14, 2011)

One must put on the right mindset...stamp collectors don't use their stamps; coin collectors don't use their coins; pattern& yarn collectors don't need to use their stuff either!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I'm always downloading new patterns to my extra drive to review later...but, then I forget that I have them.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, I've managed to accumulate shelves of books, and tons of magazines. When I first started knitting I bought lots of used books off Ebay but so often I was disappointed when they arrived. Now I rarely purchase a book without checking it out in the local bookstore, LYS or on Ravelry. One of the reasons I joined out local Atlanta Knitting Guild is that they have a great library and you can check out books and videos. That has save me far more money than my membership dues.

I got tired of dragging out all my magazines to look for a particular type of pattern so I have started scanning the cover, the index page and the pictures of the items I like. I create a folder for each magazine issue, then I rename the picture files in that folder so they are searchable, for example, Cardigan, Lace, LS, DK. 

I use abbreviations like LS or SS (long or short sleeve) so that I can search for the garment type, yarn weight, etc. I started out scanning every picture but that took an eternity. I scrapped that plan and now make myself scan only those items I really like and that I would knit. Mini dresses to be worn only by 110 pound 20 year old models are skipped! I don't bother scanning the actual patterns as I'll work from the original if and when I get around to knitting the pattern.

I'm not making a big dent in the magazine stack, but I'll get them done someday if I can just scan faster than I buy!


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Amen. I am guilty. If I knitted every pattern I have " collected ", I would live till I'm one hundred & twenty five!


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


I get most all of my patterns free from the internet. I get most of my leads to great patterns from KP. If I like it, I either bookmark it, copy and save on my computer or copy, print and file by type in an ever-growing collection in a totable box.

I love looking through these patterns and fantasing how I will create these wonders for myself, family and friends. It is similar to the pleasure of looking through and choosing books to read. I consider this (let's call it preparation) as part and package to the actual knitting experience.


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

frannie di said:


> Tons of knitting and crochet patterns and many many sewing patterns. I'm guilty.


I have file cabinets in my garage and in my craft room full of patterns for all things hand made ..I tried once I was able to print and save free patterns from the computer to not purchase any but... those colorful pictures just drew me in ... I too am addicted..my stash.. COLLECTION.. started in the 70's but have inherited some wonderful old stuff like sewing lessons from the 30's and Workbasket mags.as well


----------



## Jacq1964 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am in the process of starting up a business of teaching the crafts that are not being passed on like they used to. All those pattern are not being horded they are now being used to teach people this wonderful craft and I hope these people will enjoy them as much as i do. I love to have pattern and just look though them and say one day


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I am not a hoarder, I am a collector. With a rather large collection


----------



## grandmaeaster (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh yea! You are so right! I do need to find a pattern for a table cloth I made years ago.... round pineapple crochet pattern.... somehow got knit and crochet patterns mixed together..... ohhhhhhhh . I may lose my mind!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

The secret is out,loads and loads of patterns stashed inside numerous knitting magazine,I'll have to live to 110 to finish them all, I've even been known to tear a pattern out of a mag at the doctors surgery.....well i could'nt help it,it is a lovely cardigan,and anyway the devil made me do it.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Since I've joined this site I have collected so many patterns I probably won't do them in my lifetime! No sooner do I finish one project, I've added at least 3 more that I want to do. Right now I'm doing baby blankets since it seems there is a baby explosion with family or friends. Addiction like this though is GREAT!!!!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

will just tons & leave it at that!


----------



## Genia (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't consider myself a hoarder, but I have "tons" of patterns. I can spend hours looking for just that special pattern. Just the other day, I found one that I downloaded
back in 2008. Worked it up, and it turned out beautiful.
I don't "loan out" my magazines or patterns, because 
when I did, some came back with pages missing, etc.
You get the drift. Same goes for loaning out crochet
hooks and knitting needles.


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

Definitely a hoarder, but most are on the computer so far. But I do have a small filing cabinet full of older patterns I have that some day I'd like to get scanned to put into computer files. I do have several notebooks full of certain patterns that I do a lot of for charity, one for shawls, one for baby items and one for afghans. But they all contain both knit and crochet patterns. I think I have more patterns than yarn, I must remedy this as the yarn is lonely.
LOL

My husband bought me a scrap afghan magazine the other day, he gave it to me saying now you have no excuse not to finish off those bins of yarns. I wonder if he wants the space for something he wants to hoard.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

My name is Marianne and I am a knitting pattern addict :wink: 
I have 3 ring binders with the patterns in the protective sleeves, organized by categories. I have gone through too many printer ink cartridges to even count plus the paper to print them on that I have started only printing those that I want to knit at the time. Just yesterday I sat down and decided I needed something new to start on, 60 pages of printing later my son comes out and says Mom, do you realize how many patterns you just printed?? LOL.. well I can't knit from the lap top so I print! He just shakes his head. :roll: 
He brought me 2 thumb storage type things and is going to show me how to use them so I can clean up some of my space (of course to add more :mrgreen: ) And he insists that I delete some of my bookmarks, hey doesn't everyone have 100 plus bookmarks???? I do use them so what is the big deal?? :? 
Seriously, I never know what I can do next, I am learning so many skills through this forum so I hate to pass up new ideas. I don't have much of a yarn stash, but that problem will be solved after he moves out this month!! (will have a room to store it in) :thumbup: 
Keep on hoarding fellow hoarders!! WE ROCK!!!


----------



## DGM863 (Oct 31, 2011)

A month or so ago collected ALL of my yarn in one place. Then I organized it into big totes, by type, and also donated three huge trash bags full to a local senior center. Last week I did the same thing with patterns. Now all the books and pamphlets are in one place and all the paper patterns are in page protectors in a four inch binder - organized by type.
Now I've got to figure out why I need/crave the paper patterns since most of them are on my computer and are synced to my I-phone in a program called Evernote. I can access them electronically any time and any place.
Old habits die hard!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Guilty as charged...but, I do go through the patterns every so often and donate them to my local crochet/knit group if I haven't used them in a year or more! LOL!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, let's see. 
I have:
1. several 3" looseleaf books,
2. the books I downloaded from the 'net and spiral bound,
3. the loose stuff in plastic sleeves, 
4. the stuff on cd's and on two drives of the 'puter, 
5. the old books from when the kids were little, 
6. the books that were donated to the library at work and left out for the taking, 
7. the books Yvette loaned to me before she passed [her kids said to keep them], 
8. the stuff I get from pals I taught to knit or who just know I knit and pass on stuff if they find it, 
9. the free leaflets and booklets from the LYS's I have visited, and 
10. the stuff I made up myself.
Nah, I'm not a hoarder! :XD:

I HAVE A STASH OF YARN.
I HAVE A PATTERN COLLECTION.

AANNDD?? :twisted:


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

I've collected so many patterns that I'll have to live another 50 years to get to them all. And I know I'll find 4 more today just reading KP. My one consolation is that they are all on my computer. If it crashes, I can start a new life...


----------



## grandmaeaster (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes we rock! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Not a hoarder, I'm a saver.
I may not make the entire pattern but may use part of it on another project.
Somedays I just thumb through then and my memory gets jogged to try somthing different.
That's how I learned top down sweaters, worked well on baby ones, now I love all sweaters made top down.

Linda


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Valjean said:


> My first job after leaving school was in a yarn shop, that was 56 years ago and I still have boxes of patterns from way back then, to me knitting patterns and reciepes are an addiction, my family tell me quite often that I need counselling in this area.!!!!!


So...You knit beautifully and you are a great cook. Tell the family to shut up and have a cookie. Pass me one, too!!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have dozens of books, printed patterns in a binder and dozens saved online under my favorites. I will never be able to make everything in this lifetime!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Guilty, woe is me soooooooo guilty......


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I also hate the word, hoarder, but, I am a collector. I keep telling myself I will put all of these patterns in order in a file cabinet & I have done that with those that I have used. However, all of those hundreds (thousands) that I have never used are just piled in boxes. I have the same problem with recipes. Can anyone tell me where the closest "meeting" is?


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I my name is D. I am definately a hoarder. I went to the Salvation Army yesterday and they had two 7 ounces skeins of Brown Phentex Elite yarn. They we .89 a piece. The magnet in me could not stay away. Actually Brown is the only color yarn that I don't/didn't have. I have two room full of cyarn and crochet cotton. I also hoard knitting, crochet, plastic canvas and sewing patterns, knitting needles ( straight, dpn, and circular needles, crochet hooks, embroidery thread, crochet cotton, fabric, sewing notions, buttons ( cookie tins full), cookbooks, recipes from the internet, recipes from magazines. Will I every use all of this probably not. Our granddaughter/daughters will inherit it. Or our dil.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Not only am I a hoarder, but I also saved duplicate patterns.I need to 
get organized.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

yes got loads of knitting crochet also dresss patterns some back to 1940s


----------



## Augusta (Nov 26, 2011)

YES--90% of mine are stored digitally--the rest are foreign magazines I have collected over the years. I look for Herbert Neibling lace patterns.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


Well, since you asked, my collection of online patterns included some I had printed off more than once, without realizing it. I got them organized into a 3-ring binder; only the ones I really thought I would use someday.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, I'm a pattern collector and when I'm looking for something new to knit, do I go to my pattern collection? No! I go searching on the internet! One of these days, if I should live long enough, I'm going to catalog all my patterns, books, magazines and yarn.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


Oh NO!!!! I never thought of all my nice 'files' as hoarding. Not only do I have hundreds of patterns on this computer, but also on my desk top computer as well. I thought I was just being organized! ;>D


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH now, between what I've printed, saved in favorites, put on zip drives and stored in general I'll never get to do a fraction of all of them BUT someday someone will use and love them (probably as vintage); at least thats my reasoning! I prefer to call it treasuring the opportunities just as my stash is now called my treasure!


----------



## Heide (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, along with the yarn stash, I also hoard patterns and I am very happy!!!!!


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

may I come play in your stash of patterns that sounds like heaven to me!! lol


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello my name is arwin, as Vicki states above, i am a collector of patterns both digital & paper, i have many many books & binders full of patterns, knitting, crocheting, recipes, paper crafts, etc, etc, 
but i do believe it is for a greater good that these things must be done, we must pass down our traditions to the young, to carry through........


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

Guilty. I promise I will not start anything until I stop one thing.

Guilty there. I have three things going at the moment.

josiehof


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes, I admit I am a pattern hoarder. But I dream big with them! Someday, ya never know, someday.


----------



## DGM863 (Oct 31, 2011)

off topic - but just wondering how come so many of us have our pets, mostly dogs, as our avitar?


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

I would not call it horarding I would call it planning ahead!! I have 3 ring binders with patterns stored in plastic sleeves in those binders.(I need to sort them again into, knit binder, crochet binder, baby binder etc.) I find joy in leafing through them and saying " Oh yes I remember that one, I want to knit that one soon, and I might have enough yarn for that one in my stash." Not hoarding, just have a new project in the wings waiting.


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, I have a genetic predisposition. My mother was an extreme hoarder (like on the TV show, she could not part with anything no matter how inconsequential). Her brother is a picker (like on the TV show) - he collects junk but also valuable things like the 1926 Rolls Royce he bought at a yard sale and his other collection of antique cars. (He has a huge warehouse with all of his collections, including dozens of baby cribs and furniture although he's never been married or had children. He does sell things and has a perpetual yard sale but is not computer literate so does not sell online.) It's part of my family history. I have approximately 30,000 pattern books and magazines back to the 1900s, both knitting and crochet plus spinning and weaving (I also have a spinning wheel, floor loom and other smaller heddle and other type looms), sewing and quilting, candle making, soap making, cross stitch and embroidery, and just about any other craft all acquired through yard sales, Craigslist, Ebay or the like (some are original to the 70s when I first started knitting and buying pattern magazines), including approximately 600 issues of Vogue Knitting (every issue except #1 & 2 and multiple copies of all the others). I have a separate house for my yarn which includes mostly vintage yarns back to the 1920s or 30s (plus other yarn inside the main house) plus a 15 foot trailer for my vintage clothing. I have an Ebay Store to sell pattern books and may add other items upon occasion but the patterns are my primary interest so they have priority. I still collect (see my recent post on I Love Thrift Stores) but since I also resell, it is a self-supporting business (along with my partner's online cat fountain business, Glacier Point for Cats).


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

My name is Ro and I am a pattern hoarder. But I can quit any time I want, really!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

I guess I am a hoarder too. It is hard to see a nice pattern that someone has made and not save the pattern. Some day I might be looking for it.


----------



## mamatubs (Feb 9, 2012)

yup, me too. I collect all free patterns whether its knitting, crochet, and alas, I am a quilter as well. I have many many binders full. I know I will never get to use them all but its nice to grab a a binder and thumb through and dream. I just started a stash of yarn but have also collected the quilting fabric for several years. I think I need a second room to seperate these all before they start to breed.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Ditto on the page protectors! I "drag" my knitting wherever I go. I have been accused of being Madame Defarge......My patterns tend to be quite a mess after their travels and the protectors help greatly. Also, my favorites are in one binder ready to go whenever I am on the move.


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hording is in the eye of the beholder....i call it being prepared...lol


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes especially Alan Dart patterns!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

But yes, of course I have tons and tons of knitting books/magazines/free internet patterns, etc.

I subscribe to several knitting magazines (Vogue Knitting, Creative Knitting, Knit Simple, Knit N Style, Knit Now!, etc). I have so many knitting books, etc that I have accumulated over the years, until it's surreal. That is why I can come here and sell some of them. At my age, I don't think I will be able to actually use them, but I have a weakness for purchasing anything that has to do with knitting.

I even have two huge binder notebooks filled with patterns that I have downloaded from different websites.

So, yes I guess that would me me a pattern hoarder....


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

I can see on my hearth a stack of knitting books that is at least 36 inches tall. I don't have a place for them. My husband took them out of a bookcase to put some of his books in their place......I wish he would get a job. His retirement is a pain!


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

OMG.... OK all, My name is Rachel and I "horde" collect.... TONS of patterns.... one of these days I will actually make them all at least once... I have folders on every computer, a few online cloud drives, and several printed ones... I collect way more than I know where to put them hence the all over the places storage.... one of these days I will put them all in one place and probably find that I have duplicates of many.... and notes galore on the ones I have already made... 
Interestingly I find that as I make my post here, there are 13 pages of people admitting to this !!!!!! AWESOME!


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Of course I have lots of patterns--they are organised in plastic sleeves according to who they are for-Baby, children mens womens and then sub-organignized into sweater, hats mittens etc. I keep then in loose leaf notebooks. This way I can find just what project I want to do and then purchase the yarn or go to my stash.


----------



## chicho (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh Yeah - I am addicted to collecting them


----------



## chicho (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh Yeah - I am addicted to collecting them - stacks of hardbound books - stacks of patterns printed from KP - etc.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, yea, but I prefer the Ms Tess definition of collector rather than hoarder. This past winter I started rummaging through my patterns and came upon several Id ordered from Hoards Dairyman way back when I was a kid. The envelopes had postage of 5 cents. Also I found many old Workbasket magazines. Right now Im knitting a long sweater and cap from one of those magazines. Fun stuff!


----------



## JBrown (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes! 
Jalia


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Have to agree with you. I have organized my patterns in notebooks but am on internet printing off more than I will ever use. We should have a stash pattern swap.


gcoop said:


> La Bergere said:
> 
> 
> > We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> ...


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes. I am a collector of many crafty bits and pieces! Ha Ha

I have so many patterns, not just knitting, also sewing and craft books galore! On day I will go through them all and get them sorted and try a catalogue.

That's not talking about the hard drive full of many different patterns either.

They are sorted into different craft, but a very long process if I am searching for a certain pattern!

Happy Knitting.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

scrubsewer said:


> Patterns.
> Remember, If you have the pattern...you can always.. someday make it.. If you do not have the pattern, you can never make it. Its not hoarding .Its secureing patterns.
> When I look at a picture of an article. I study it , to see what can be done to improve its function or appearence.
> Sorry. I'm not hoarding.
> scrubsewer


I learned many years ago, if you like a pattern, on line or in a book or magazine, get it now. When you want to make it you might not be able to find it. Same goes with patterns for sewing, etc.

I have to admit to securing patterns even if I never make them. :roll:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, I have tons of patterns that I'll never use but love. I know my daughter will use and treasure them when I am gone. I have just finished putting them in categories and then each pattern in plastic sleeves and in notebooks. I also have a notebook with a picture of each thing I have made and a copy of the directions in back of it. Of course I still have lots of knitting and crochet magazines that are on the shelf and am going to sort out what patterns I want in each of those eventually. I am also a sewer and you can imagine how many patterns I had collected over the years (I am now 78) but when we moved I got rid of all but a dozen and now wish I hadn't. Starting to collect again.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

i love my knitting patterns im not a hoarder just a collector i have loads of patterns and downloaded loads it gives me something to do when im not knitting im finding free patterns


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Yup, that's me. Searched for all the free patterns could find on the net, and bought a few. I no longer search much, unless a really cute free one comes up here.

Tried to kick the habit, but unsuccessful. Downloading some pattern stitches while I talk on the phone, but when I have all of those . . .

At least I have more time for knitting now that is pretty much done.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

If you have to move your important papers to a cardboard box so you can put knitting patterns in your filing cabinet, you might be a pattern hoarder. I speak from experience.



La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Is this Patterns not so anonymous? Hi, my name is Sharon, I am a pattern and knitting addict! NO, I do not want help, I just want to share the Joy! Ipad with Knit companion-lots of patterns, computer has 30 or so patterns stored, I have the Lion Brand app on my Ipad that has over 1300 patterns on it! And I just started knitting again in January!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i enjoy these free patterns on the internet and ones the ladies share here on KP. some are printed, some are hand-written. i also bought some doily patterns on e-bay.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I have patterns that I could not knit in two lifetimes!


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree I hate that word hoarder. I have watched that program on TV, I don't see how anyone lives like that. But then again I believe it is an illness. I have a lot of patterns that I have not touched on yet. I see them on the internet, on KP, in knitting books. Long story short, Yes, I have a bunch, but are all kept in one place for future generations.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe.......

At least that's the answer my nephew gives us when he refuses to commit to a real answer!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes,second only to yarn. Books and patterns I have downloaded from the Internet. I'm going to give up both for lent.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, I am Connie, and I am a pattern, yarn and recipe hoarder!


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

A hoarder??? NO! A collector?? YES!


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

i love collecting my knitting patterns and i won't be giving them up for lent especially if there are some while on holiday or new ones online


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

A hoarder??? NO! A collector?? YES!


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, books of patterns, internet collected patterns, patterns from yard sale, thrift store purchased needlework magazines, saved patterns from kits from years ago. If I stopped any new ones coming in I will have to live to at least 162 years old.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

Ms. Tess...I like that "collector" and that I am! Can't help myself! Now with the computer and all the wonderful sites , including Knitting Paradise, that are out there with beautiful and unique patterns for FREE! how can I not add another pattern to my collection!


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

it will take me at least 2 lifetimes to knit all my patterns but i will never stop collecting them all i can say is carry on collecting


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Oh, good grief! Here I was working so hard on my yarn hoarding (working up the yarn and TRYING so hard not to buy more) and you have to bring this up!!!!! :lol: 

I have TEN three-ring binders. OK, one is my log of completed items, one is needlecraft tips etc. (like yarn conversion charts and Kitchener stitch) and one is all Christmas Crafts, including beads and felt. But that still leaves 7 books of printed-out patterns..............not to mention the 10 inch wide section in my bookcase of purchased pattern books. 

If God decides to let me live until I've worked them all, I'll get to be at least 187 like the lady in the Raymond James commercial!

My name is Kathryn and I'm a "Pattern-aholic"!!!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Guilty as charged...


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Well, heck, you never know when someone is going to ask you for a specific item or toy! And there you'll have it, right there in your pattern stash! It's part of the fun.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

i have that many ring binders full of knitting patterns and downloads my bookshelf is bending from the weight have to get a new one


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I don't consider it a horder. I jsut am staying prepared for what might be needed. Always good to have a variety of patterns. LOL!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes. I can't seem to help myself!


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree with homeshpper, I know I have to many but most of the are freebies.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

I, too, am not a hoarder but a collector. These patterns plus my yarn and fabric stashes are my children's inheritance!!


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I prefer books..more bang for your buck..EZ, Barbara G Walker.., and now I have spinning books too!..


----------



## dmnellis52 (Jan 20, 2011)

LOL I have a 4GB thumbdrive full of patterns!!!! And I think I've made like....er....uh....ONE of them?????? Hey! But I MIGHT need 'em, ya know????


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

grammacat said:


> Have to agree with you. I have organized my patterns in notebooks but am on internet printing off more than I will ever use. We should have a stash pattern swap.
> 
> 
> gcoop said:
> ...


Now thats a good idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

LOL!! This subject struck home! I do have a notebook of cross-stitch, knitting, macrame'patterns I have collected over the years, but have to say I have done about 1/3 of them and a few many times over. I just recently after collecting cooking recipes made my life simplier and combinded 4 huge notebooks into one. I got tired of looking for a favorite recipe in four volumes, so now I have one notebook with most of my favorite recipes! And two years ago, I made a Thanksgiving notebook, with all the recipes I use at that time of year. Usually have guests for days so I put my breakfast casserole in there, timing for cooking the turkey (even after I have cooked over 40 thanksgiving dinners, I still look up the timing!), etc.......so, feeling pretty proud of myself in this area. hugs to all


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


I have 3 large three ring binders
full of patterns plus all the ones on
my coffee table.
I have seriously considered dropping out
of KP for this very reason. I just can't stop collecting
these patterns. I think I need help


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

my other half will probably take all my stash to the charity shop after i have gone but what the heck i enjoy what i do and its relaxing


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I have run the gamut of crafts - tole painting, ceramics, macrame, quilting, paper tole, cross stitch, rug hooking, crewel and, of course, knitting and crocheting. Somewhere in my craft room, I have patterns for all of these. Although I did sell some of my vintage patterns last year. Not to mention the recipes I have collected over the years
and have inherited from my Mom and MIL. I keep intending to weed out my recipes but haven't the heart to get rid of the old cookbooks. I know that if I don't, one day someone will come along and pitch them all.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I am definately a hoarder....I have file boxes full of patterns - I tried to clean them out once, but couldn't get rid of even one so I just organized them instead. I feel rich in patterns.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

La Bergere-There is no doubt about it. I have thousands of patterns, not to mention a library full of knitting books. I know I will never knit more than a fraction of the patterns but thats ok. Sometimes I buy a pattern, not because I want to knit it, but because there is a new technique I want to learn or some part of the pattern is something I want to incorperate into another pattern. Also, when I'm finished with all my knitting projects and don't really know what I want to knit next, I can "shop" through all my patterns and books until I find something that inspires me,so I'm able to "shop" at my leisure in my own home for pattern and yarn (out of my crazy big stash). It works for me.


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> Hi my name is Vicki and I hoard patterns....and yarn....and needles...and knitting magazines and...oh my


All I can say is ditto!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I even have bought stashes of yarn for projects that I thought I had printed save to computer. When yarn arrived no pattern to be found either printer or on computer or on a half dozen flash drives. Now I have to find new pattern for yarn.
Confessed Pattern and Stash hoarder. Member in good standing of CPAHA...


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

I have to admit I also have a ton of patterns. Many more than I have time to make. I will have to live to be 112 to do all of them! Oh well if I ever NEED one I probably have it. I do share them though so I can't say that I horde them. My knitting friends know if they need a pattern they call me, I usually have it. Linda


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

well i will have to try and organise my stash better but not this week going away for a few days will be back online again next week


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thats how I found this site....looking for more patterns.
I have a very large binder with crochet patterns and I am getting that many knitting ones too... I have a folder in my tote and I always have several patterns in there and I carry some magazines and enough yarn to play or do a project. We can't even go into what I have on this computer.. and here on the site..LOL it was a happy day when I found that 'Bookmark' tab... I print off what I think I will make soon... then of course it goes into a binder too after I make it or when I realize it will be awhile.. and the magazines are a whole different subject.. just last weekend hubby found the 'craft' magazines I boxed up over 10 years ago.. I wondered what happened to them.. I'm itching to get into that box.. some time today I hope...


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Ditto: but my name is Donna.


----------



## Barbara Bohlman (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, I am definitely a pattern hoarder. Just can't keep from copying them from the internet and Knitting Paradise. I have already filled two notebooks and am working on my third one. As soon as my yarn arrives, (probably in a couple of days) I will start working on a scarf and hat for my brother for Xmas. Am ready to order yarn for a sweater for my wonderful DL.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


Yes. I have far more patterns than I could make, or even really want to make - but some of them are inspiration; some show a colour combo that is interesting; some have a technique I want to learn/practice; some have a style that I love; some I really do want to make; some I know I never will, but looking at them makes me happy. And that last point is really the most important - if it makes me happy, there can't be anything really wrong with the habit. And it doesn't hurt anyone else, so...


----------



## Cadidy (Mar 31, 2012)

Guilty beyond repair!


----------



## dmnellis52 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm in the process of packing up to move....and was gathering all my stash together....putting it into space saver bags. Would you believe I filled up TWO large space saver bags......and still didn't get all of it? Oh I am in SERIOUS trouble here! LOL


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I think i need about 10 life times to make everything i got collected. More crochet patterns then knit, but all still the same.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

guilty...


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

OK, I admit to the ailment but am getting better. It involves talking to myself. I use the phrase "you know you'll never ever use or adapt that to anything useful" and the shame allows deletion. OR, it causes memory of it already being in the saved locker. Thanks though. Nice feeling normal.


La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


Most definitely! lolol


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Hoarding? Me? No!..I'm just giving these gerzillions of patterns a lovely safe home in case they need it..........


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes I am a hoarder and proud of it lol, I have loads of patterns ( you never know when you might want to make it ) and lots of needles and other things pertaining to the art of knitting and crocheting , I have CDs loaded with patterns that I deemed necessary when I found them, of course I would have to live to be 200 before they are all done and then of course there will be that tiny problem of collecting more as the day goes on , OMG when will I ever stop ??? ahhh guess when I die !!


----------



## Giroldi (Feb 14, 2012)

Hundreds of knitting patterns all neatly catorized - toys, baby, scarves, kitchen etc. You get the gist. Just not enough time but nice to look at and dream. My husband thinks I'm nuts but then so is he a "collector" of other things.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes KP I am guilty, my sentence is I am to retire and knit, look at patterns all day long. Anyone can join me in my cell.


----------



## PamG (Mar 15, 2011)

Guilty on that Igor pattern stack up or bookmark also.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Guilty as charged. I get e-mails from sites announcing their newest free patterns. Up until recently I printed all of those I want to do "sometime." I have a cedar chest half full. Now, I save them to the site, but really the ones I really, really like, I still print. (Too old school, I like to have the pattern in my hands. lol) I am glad to hear others do the the same. I don't hoard the yarn but I have more patterns than my hands will probably ever knit or crochet. But really, I don't collect (or hoard) anything else, so I guess I can have one collection. lol


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

That's not a file cabinet, it is a book. Lotsa luck. Bet it is satisfying though. I'll never be that neat. Bye


Giroldi said:


> Hundreds of knitting patterns all neatly catorized - toys, baby, scarves, kitchen etc. You get the gist. Just not enough time but nice to look at and dream. My husband thinks I'm nuts but then so is he a "collector" of other things.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Not to mention my prized button collection...


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Guilty- I have gathered hundreds of patterns free on the net in the last 1 1/2 yrs. And then there are the Famuly Circles in the attic as well as Grandmother's old Workbaskets.... and quilting stuff.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a zillion books and patterns too, as well as the ones I have on a thumb drive for the computer. I'm in the process of really trying to downsize my craft room and I'm going to sell most of the books/magazines/patterns as well as the knitting machines and a lot of the yarn. 

I don't want to leave all this mess to someone else to clear out.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


I've got a stack of pattern books on the floor that is a bit over 2 ft high, one 6 ft shelf stacked 2 deep and 4 drawers full. That's just the books. Loose patterns fill another fairly large drawer and my downloaded patterns take up 8 gigabytes in just one folder. There are 2 or 3 smaller folders also so I'd say 10 gigabytes altogether in patterns.

Got more than any 20 people could knit in a lifetime.


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Not only do I have many, many patterns, recipes and yarn/material but I have 3 sewing machines, an embroidery machine, 2 sergers and a knitting machine. Thanks goodness my husband never had a problem, he even made me a craft room above our garage, that I get to do fun things in and dream about doing much more. You never know when you might need something. I also have my mother-in law's stash. I am finally starting to pass on to others things I do not need. A sewing machine and much fabric went to Haiti. I know that it will be appreciated and used. It is still fun looking at new craft book, recipes and materials. I once saw a bumper sticker that had 10 rules listed, the one that stuck with me is " she who dies with the most fabric wins". Wish I could remember the rest. Guess I'm guilty too. christine


----------



## QHMom (Jun 6, 2011)

I could knit something different EVERY Day and not run out of patterns (or recipes for that mater) for the rest of my life!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Oh, I too am guilty! I am knitting for my life right now so my husband doesn't have me commited!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> Hi my name is Vicki and I hoard patterns....and yarn....and needles...and knitting magazines and...oh my


Guilty as charged!! Is this an intervention?


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have 5 folders full of patterns and tons of bookmarks. I will be an old lady if I make even 25% of them 


La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Love it 


hlynnknits said:


> Oh, I too am guilty! I am knitting for my life right now so my husband doesn't have me commited!


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Guilty.
I don't really let the hoarding of patterns bother me too much, I figure they are part of my hobby. To save paper I have been trying to save patterns I like on the computer and only print something I intend to use right away.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Guilty! My daughter recently stood in the doorway of the room where I have my knitting and gasped, "What are we going to do with this stuff when you are gone!"
Now, I feel a responsibility to find a beneficiary on my own to appreciate and use these treasures. Our pattern collections may be more valuable than our yarn stash!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

YEP!!!


----------



## Gracenell (Jul 20, 2011)

Refuse to answer on the grounds I don't want to incriminate myself and not to mention my other crafting projects. I just can't help myself. I love collecting various patterns.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

At least most of us don't print them out until we're ready to actually make things. Until then, they just occupy a few bytes in cyber space. I still have many hundreds of gigabytes left on my hard drive, so bring on more of the cute patterns! Be prepared for that last-minute gift in a pinch.


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

I collect patterns & the Internet has made it so much easier to do so. There are so many sites with free patterns: Ravelry, Knitting Pattern Central, major yarn companies, etc., & many of these are available as pdf files. 

I have a thumb drive dedicated to knitting, & I have created folders to keep my collection sorted. I do enjoy browsing through them & deciding which will be my next project.


----------



## phatcat64 (Feb 28, 2012)

The first thing I have to say is that I Love this site. I have more fun looking at all the beautiful items obviously made with much love, which in turn gets my mind going. I wish I had more hands and more time...Thank you..


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

I figure If I lived until all my patterns (and yarn) are used up I might live to be 150/!


----------



## mrscrawfish (Apr 3, 2012)

I love and collect all things about knitting and crocheting!! I love cotton yarn!!

I recently signed up for a website that has made this problem worse! lol Pinterest!!!! It is awesome!

I also enjoying passing things down to future generations. I have a collection of my grandmother's knitting needles and crochet hooks I will pass on to my daughter! I have a beautiful red shawl that my grandmother made probably 40 years ago that I wear when my daughter doesn't get a hold of it first. Needless to say I am in the process of finding a pattern to knit myself a shawl! lol


----------



## upperslaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a pattern fairy. She delivers new, intriguing patterns several times a week. She also orders yarn online in my name. I love her!


----------



## stj (Aug 12, 2011)

My name is Sylvia and I am a hoarder. I have several plastic tote boxes w/handles on top full of free patterns I have printed out plus some bought at flea markets, estate sales, books on sale cheap, etc. If I lived to 150 I would not have time for them all, but they make interesting reading when I want to start a new project.


----------



## Gracenell (Jul 20, 2011)

Well I print patterns, I can't help myself....


----------



## Gracenell (Jul 20, 2011)

Well I print patterns, I can't help myself....


----------



## dkclaw (Jan 2, 2012)

I also, am a pattern hoarder. Like I would never throw away a knitting magazine! And I have a ton of them, Knitters, Creative Knitting. And I think I'm going to subscribe to the new one from Interweave. Some Day this end table is just going to give up the ghost and collapse.


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh most def but I wouldn't call it hoarding. More like motivation. At least that how I explain it to myself. ROFL


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Wow this is a hot topic! Yes, I too collect patterns, some really old from my past. Finally I have gotten to the point where I actually throw out patterns that I obviously would never consider knitting or crocheting. If anyone talks about loosing information on your computer, I think "I must protect my knitting patterns" and now have a 1T hard drive. I have three large ring binders full of indexed patterns plus a note book of drawings from TV shows or photos of people wearing a hand-knit garments, that I would turn into patterns eventually. It is a form of hoarding because hoarders live in fear that they might run out of whatever it is they need to hoard and there is something about that word "free" that spurs us on. However, Ravelry does keep a library for us when we purchase patterns--so one more storage space....love it!


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

i quit counting my knitting books when i passed 600. then there are the knitting magazines & the single pattern leaflets & the patterns from the internet...... its a good thing i have the space for an actual library so they don't take over the entire house.


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes I too am a "collector" of patterns. I used to collect recipes too but when I finally admitted to myself that I only ever cook 8 different dishes there really was no point hoarding hundreds of recipes - so I binned the lot. However, knitting patterns are an entirely different thing. If for instance my sister asks me to knit her a scarf, I can show her loads of designs for her to choose from, a bit like the style books your hairstylist shows you when you want a new hairdo. So I NEED them, I really do. A few years ago, after moving house, I realised I'd lost some boxes. I know some of them contained household stuff and probably got thrown away by mistake but I was more upset that a lot of my patterns had disappeared. Some of them were vintage and I still get annoyed when I think about it. Do I need professional help?


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

:? I'm Guilty, :?


----------



## wiggywoo (Apr 5, 2012)

hi all im new to this site and i only joined today, but already i have to say that im guilty,guilty, guilty. I stash wool, needles, patterns, and even if i were to live until im 350yrs old i still wouldnt have used everything in my giant stash. there i feel better now ive got that off my chest!!! now what was i knitting? lol


----------



## jlp50a (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, let's say I have a healthy stash and a healthy pattern library. That being said, the latest thing I just started is a plain raglan sleeve sweater!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Yes, I'm a pattern hoarder too: knitting patterns, crochet patterns, sewing patterns, quilting patterns... . Most, I will probably never use, but I need them just in case! :roll:


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm a Collector! Of yarn, patterns, fabric,books, etc. everything is very organized (usually). To hoarding is ...well hoarding...unorganized, unnecessary, unused. I hope to one day use everything I've collected.


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

My husband says I am a hoarder, whereas he "saves" stuff that will come in handy one day. He is not renowned for his DIY skills or ability to fix the car, yet you can hardly move in the garage for tools, some of which I have never ever seen him use. He also keeps odd bits of wood "just in case". Is this typical of men in general?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Never store paterns for mens and womens articles in the same box, folder or even in the same room! They can not be trusted alone together. I made that mistake and now the house is going to explode. I should probably move but they will only follow me.. Edith M


----------



## wiggywoo (Apr 5, 2012)

EXACTLY, a knitting hoarder is someone who collects patterns, needles, wool ect. and thinks that oneday one or all of the items will come in handy so yes yes yes im a hoarder! and i love it!!!!


----------



## wiggywoo (Apr 5, 2012)

i also mix my patterns together and somehow i know have a lot more children and baby patterns than i have anything else, they are like rabbits lol turn your back and they multiply


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

One word.
YES!!!


----------



## wiggywoo (Apr 5, 2012)

i so agree!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

LUVYARN said:


> I DIDN'T USE TO PRINT THEM UNLE3SS I WAS READY TO USE THEM AND THEN LOST ONE BECAUSE I DECIDED TO WAIT TO SAVE IT. NOW I PRINT IF I LIKE IT . I HAVE SEVERAL NOTEBOOKS, BABY ITEMS, PRAYER SHAWLS, AFGHANS, DISHCLOTHS, SWEATERS, ETC. NOW WHEN I AM READY TO START A NEW PROJECT I GET OUT THE APPROPRIATE NOTEBOOK AND GET THE PATTERN. WORKS FOR ME .


See that was my plan also to organize them all in appropriate binders and label them. Think it is a good game plan. But haven't done it yet. Really need to take the time to get this done. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

artbycarol said:


> Not to mention my prized button collection...


O, O, O, I have one of those also...my grandson loves to come over and spends time looking through the buttons.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL I KNEW I liked you! LOL



missvix61 said:


> Hi my name is Vicki and I hoard patterns....and yarn....and needles...and knitting magazines and...oh my


----------



## bunnytoo (Dec 13, 2011)

yes have lots of patterns but looking for a baby pattern to use up bernat cottontot yarn, I have 5 balls anyone with ideas?????


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I stand accused!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

bunnytoo said:


> yes have lots of patterns but looking for a baby pattern to use up bernat cottontot yarn, I have 5 balls anyone with ideas?????


blanket, car seat blanket..


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


I am so glad this is out in the open and I'm not the only one  I have so many patterns that I have no idea what to do with them all. I started with small three ring binders, I am now using the jumbo ones and I still can't seem to stop. I just can't seem to stop printing and saving them ... how do I stop?


----------



## sjordanc (Aug 9, 2011)

Guilty,I was just thinking about that this morning. I have all these patterns that I want to make,but want to make and actually making is alot more time.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

It is my sincere hope also, that important things be passed on the coming generations. I've found that a small change in an old pattern, can update it to a new one for today.


Ms. Tess said:


> Of course...patterns for knitting, crochet, sewing, recipies, specialty cakes, oddities...but they aren't all over the place...I detest the word "hoarder" especially with that program on tv where those houses are an inside out garbage dump! I prefer the term "collector". I collect things that can be passed on to the coming generations lest they should be lost to time and forgotten =)


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm also guilty. I enjoy taking my patterns out and looking them over and re-organizing them as to which are my most favorite and least favorite. Each time I go through them I change my mind on my favorites.


----------



## Los Lunas (Sep 29, 2011)

Have you been looking through my "BINDERS!"? (see anything you like?)


----------



## Joodles (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh dear! I am terrible too - I have patterns, books, magazines and downloads, but never mind I will usually be able to find something for someone and if i cannot find something suitable well i'll just have to have another hunt for another pattern. who cares?!!


----------



## sjordanc (Aug 9, 2011)

Speaking of patterns, I use to crochet so I have crochet patterns for the Itty Bitty Baby Clothes, but now I can knit and want to try to make some knitted clothes but have no patterns. Right now I don't have a job so I can't buy any patterns, I have plenty of yarn. Would anyone be interested in swaping the crochet patterns for knitted ones. If so please pm me. Or if you know where some free patterns are for the 5" dolls.
Thanks.


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Remember when kids collected baseball cards? Its kind of like that with me. Instead of different teams I have different projects - baby sweaters, adult sweaters, afghans, shawls, booties, slippers, socks, scarves, cowls, hats, bedspreads, tablecloths, Christmas things, Easter things,..... I'm sure you understand? 
I don't think we can be classed as hoarders - we share and trade and help each other build our 'sets'


----------



## aquarius (Sep 16, 2011)

Amen.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> La Bergere said:
> 
> 
> > We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> ...


I made it stop by getting a new computer and didn't buy a printer. It was getting so expensive to print things that I never looked at again, or even if I looked at it, I didn't use the pattern. I want to get a kindle to put the free download patterns on and then I will just read it off the screen.

I do have an old computer that I can print from, but I only have a laser printer, no color, and I need a new cartridge for it and have put off buying one and really haven't missed it yet.


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

I LOVE knitting books, I have hundreds of them. Love to sit and browse them to plan my next project.

Diana


----------



## notsuzy (Mar 28, 2012)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


I can't pass up anything FREE. So I have a bunch online. I hope I can recover them when I need a pattern. It's not hoarding if it's not in a box. I have sewing patterns from high school. I graduated in 1960 and now they are back in style, but my figure is not back in style


----------



## baa123 (Jul 20, 2011)

YEP! I have hundreds of knitting patterns (and cookbooks, too). My husband calls me the pattern hoarder. I have used quite a lot of the patterns (and will use lots more, the good Lord willing). I sell a lot of my knitting, so it's nice to have lots of patterns to show likely clients when they are looking for "just the right" sweater, scarf, etc. I look forward to getting even more patterns....after all, what knitter can resist them??


----------



## abrown27 (Apr 27, 2011)

guilty


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Yep, I'm guilty.
> Most of mine are digital not paper, though. I've only inconvenienced a few million electrons with my space saving affliction.


Me too, I have a folder on my desktop called "knitting" which contains every pattern that has caught my eye. Subfolders are for project type and then inside them, divisions as necessary for easy retrieval. When I want to use one, I print it off and put it in my project binder.
But I also prefer to call myself a collector. Hoarding implies having more than you know what to do with. :thumbup:


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I find myself there, too. I have a binder set to fill in some order, the many printed patterns I have collected. The same is true for recipes. The pattern collection began about 2 years ago however the recipe collection has been going on for decades. Now to find the time to get them in order or toss. Not that easy.
Nice to not be alone with this.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Child PULEEEZZ! I already have my will made out to give all my yarn and patterns to my sister and knitter friends! I'm 53 y/o and I'm quite sure I woun't be here to use it all. Death or the Second Coming is the only thing stopping me though!


----------



## giggles (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a collector! Collector...I like that word!!!


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

im 60 so i really wont be around to see the end of my stash taking some with me on hols tomorrow will catch up when i get back


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

The one that dies with the most yarns, patterns, hooks & needles wins! Hahahaha

Happy Holiday one and all.

Anita


----------



## bklann (Apr 5, 2011)

I guess I fall into either category, too. I have patterns back from the 50's and 60's in their original magazines! Just can't bear to part with them, even tho, at 68, I don't think I have enough time left to knit all that I want to....


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

MOI??? No way LOL..

hehe and the JOKE is...I bought all the notebooks and 3 ringed sleeves to file all away LOL

Just ONE me ..so much to do lol


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> Hi my name is Vicki and I hoard patterns....and yarn....and needles...and knitting magazines and...oh my


Hi Vicky.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Of course I'm a pattern hoarder. If one knits or crochets they *need* that perfect pattern. The problem with it is knowing/remembering where it is.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Guilty as charged  I could open a knitting store. Lots of patterns and books (and yarn and beads but we won't talk about that!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

ninal46I am so glad this is out in the open and I'm not the only one :) I have so many patterns that I have no idea what to do with them all. I started with small three ring binders said:


> Nina, maybe put them on floppies or Cds? That's where I have a lot of mine, but I also have lots AND lots of 3-ring binders of patterns I'm intending to make ... one day. I'm 68 and although my DD crochets, a little, I know she won't be interested in all I have. I hope they won't just be trashed.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

One of these days I'll get to the place on knitting patterns where I am with recipes. I have given away or sold most of my recipe books, keeping only the one that I really use and some special/old books. It took me a while to learn that I can find almost any recipe on the internet. The problem with knitting patterns is, for me, I need to print them off when I see them or I can never seem to find them again. I have accordian files that are labeled by category. It's easy to just drop in a printed pattern and then when I want to knit something, I can just go through what I've printed. Now, if I could just figure out a way to quickly go through those stacks of magazines when I'm looking for a pattern.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, I'm guilty.
> ...


I love this lady. Great Attitude!
LOL
You made my day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I used to have stashes, in the magazine, until I rationalized those into box files. Main thing is getting the right yarn, because some are so old the companies no longer exist. This is before you get to the book collection. Knitting, and cross-stitch mostly, then there is Golden Hands and Mon Tricot... [need I go on...]


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep.... I copy & paste every pattern I like. Save them as a pdf file and lost count of them! I've got so many, I broke them down by category into separate file folders, and have them saved on my external hard drive which is a terabyte. Hubby asked, why don't you print them an save them in a notebook? Until I showed him how many. Ugh... keep them on your hard drive dear!
But I can literally go pattern shopping on my computer for ANY gift I want to make!


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

ditto! ;-)


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow, is this ever a popular thread!
I download so many patterns, and when I go to look through them, I find a number of them are named with a number system, so I don't even know what it is for without opening it! But that doesn't stop me from downloading more! I use maybe 5% of them. My hard drive is getting full!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

yes!!!yes!!!yes!!! When I found that there were free patterns on the internet, I begged my daughter to teach me how to use a computer. Now I have a computer of my own and am still looking for patterns $$$ or free.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

crazyquiltmom said:


> I collect patterns & the Internet has made it so much easier to do so. There are so many sites with free patterns: Ravelry, Knitting Pattern Central, major yarn companies, etc., & many of these are available as pdf files.
> 
> I have a thumb drive dedicated to knitting, & I have created folders to keep my collection sorted. I do enjoy browsing through them & deciding which will be my next project.


Exactly how I do it!


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

My God! I have tons of patterns; but the ones I do are for my grand or for my great-grand, and I forget about me ME.
I have beautiful yarns/patterns for shawls, sweaters, etc but the ones I keep working on are for children.
I was looking for a bear pattern and now I have 17 bear patterns; but I already have decided which ones I'll make for my children and for charity, as I belong to a church who uses to run kermesses, manages a kindergarteen, etc. etc. where you find many poor little children.
I love what I am doing, anyway!
Happy knitting!


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

I beg your pardon, but I do not Hoard patterns. I just collect them... just in case... and I save them mostly on a 4 gigabite flash drive so that I can catagorize them later. Hoarder? No way, uh uh....... (denial?)


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I have to admit, I do collect patterns. I have made many of them as I am always on the lookout for something different to make for the craft fairs I go to. People in my area do like things which are different. Norita


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

3 cardboaard boxes full plus three ring binders that I use


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just got in trouble again with the DS, just because I printed off 50 pages of patterns, geeze... he wants me to clean up my hard drive.. which means I have to print these off.. I won't delete them unless I have them in my hands!! (he has binders full of music cd's and movies and we won't talk about his 3 huge binders of game cd's ) :lol: So, added 2 more ink cartridges to the shopping list. ;-) and a couple more binders and sleeves. So much to knit.. so little time.. 
Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> 3 cardboaard boxes full plus three ring binders that I use


Happy Good Friday!! and a good wish for the rest of the holiday weekend!


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

I have collected a lot of craft patterns and recipes over the years. I have begun to scan them and save to a usb drive. I love Ravelry, as that has stopped me collecting knitting patterns. Glad to know that I'm not the only crazy one out there!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Uh...filled that up LOL



marilynnej said:


> I beg your pardon, but I do not Hoard patterns. I just collect them... just in case... and I save them mostly on a 4 gigabite flash drive so that I can catagorize them later. Hoarder? No way, uh uh....... (denial?)


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Yup. I have printed out the ones I saved, because I have given the url to a friend and when they go there the pattern no longer exists or even the whole website is gone. So if it's something I really want I make a hard copy. Have hundreds of 'em.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

daralene said:


> Oh yes, especially since I joined this site.


Guilty for the same reason!! Half sorted half stacked.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Every day I thank God for my computer. My folder for PATTERNS is huge, almost the largest folder I have. I can't imagine what a stack I'd have if I printed them all. Maybe some day I'll get the majority made up. Wishful thinking?


----------



## Dentalknitter (May 27, 2011)

Guilty. I have so many that my friends try to help me purge. I need about 1.5 years to scan them all into my computer. I would take the time to do it but. . . . as you all can understand. . . .I'D RATHER BE KNITTING!! I have promised myself I will learn to live with it.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


I have a number of patterns that I've downloaded that I hope to get to one of these years. Fortunately, most are classic sweaters that my kids & gr/kids really like so they'll all be made if I live to be 210. But I don't really buy yarn till I'm ready for my next project.

My thinking is that even if we craftspeople collect a lot of yarn, it's still cheaper than having to buy electric or manual tools, and there's no electric bill or maintenance involved; I can knit by oil lamp if I have to. lol


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

Of course. I've even gone back and knitted a few. Hahahahaha.


----------



## shimmers (Jul 11, 2011)

l am soooooooooooo guilty lol


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have thousands of printed - saved & downloaded patterns. I would have to live to be 1000 to use them all. :roll: :roll:


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, This is too funny..........I think my patterns are bigger than my stash. No kidding, as you said, I have earmarked sooooooo many patterns and I know I will never use them all. I should really think about parting with some but, am weaning myself slowly. It's not easy..


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I am quilty too. Probably will never get to most of them


----------



## kathie123 (Oct 6, 2011)

guilty as charged, will never knit them all, increased patterns since joining this site and that hasn't been that long.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, I definitely collect patterns---probably more than I'll knit in my lifetime as well, but don't have to go far to find something to do!!!! Wish I knitted faster!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I am in love with yarn and patterns! Can't control myself!!


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Missvix61, I love your cupcake avatar!!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello. My name is Jamie and I'm addicted to knitting patterns! We should start a support group! Oh - this is a support group! Great!


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Of course I'm guilty as charged, I've even knitted some of them!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I was bad before but now since I have become a KPer it has gotten much worse. If only I had the time and experience to do all that I have downloaded, printed, saved in my favorites and read this forum every day. So glad I am retired.


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh yes patterns, booked marked, torn from old magazines, printed from the internet, books, magazine etc. Most will join my Greatest Recipe's never made collection.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

ditto !!!!!! Recipes and patterns are in abundance in my house. I would have to live another 30 years to try them all. Everyday I vow that there will no more of either one of them and yet I weaken so often.. We're all alike I think


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


of course, they go together yarn and patterns


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Ha -- hoarder is right. My daughter has threatened to call Extreme Hoarders on me! Yarn, fabric, sewing patterns, knitting patterns, crochet patterns, even still have my old high school annuals -- and that was over 50 years ago -- and we were military, so I've trudged them all over creation! When I leave this earth my daughter said she was going to back a dump truck up to the garage door....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The computer ones are out of site, out of mind, so No Worries..... The books, magazines, binders, cross stitch patterns, etc. etc. etc. are so out of control that it is actually beginning to bug me. (Maybe because I have just had to figure out how to find room for everything at mom's.) I am now ready for some very serious cleaning up and cleaning put.... Best Laid Plans..... At a miniimum, I'm going to get it organized.... Well, SOMEDAY.....


----------



## bunnytoo (Dec 13, 2011)

tks great idea


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Yes, I admit it, I am a pattern hoarder. A few weeks ago I went through my patterns thinking I was going to throw some of them away, but I just couldn't do it. :-D


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

All I can say is, if I live long enough to use up all my yarn stash and use all the patterns I have collected, I should be about 350 years old!


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm getting there. Especially since the forum and free patterns. I am learning to save them digitally. I feel better now.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope that happens! I'll be looking for you on KP so we can compare notes! I'll be about the same age, I'm quite sure!


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

patterns patterns and more patterns. have you tried Pinterest? great place for "storing" patterns, recipes, crafts, you name it!


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

Guilty --- I have more patterns than I have yarn or fabric.


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a good load but not hundreds have some on harddrive too but some i cant read as im still learning xx


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I wish I was that resourceful, to put them in sheet protectors and binders. I have thought of Binders, but it's still in the thinking stage. Although I am pretty new to this knitting, I have started quite a collection of them, downloaded and paper. I was bookmarking them, but when I went to find the one I wanted for my Granddaughter, it was gone, lost, don't know how to retrieve it. Whatever I had to pick another one. Well yesterday, I ran across it again and printed it out as fast as my little fingers could fly. lol I have already started on the other one, but it is a good one too. Very pretty, if I can make it come out like that for me. Anyway, I have a lot of patterns already. Need to do something with them.


----------



## barbarry (May 4, 2011)

I have accumulated a ton of free patterns from this site. Each of them is copied, printed, and put into a plastic sleeve for safekeeping. If I want to use one, I make a photocopy of it. I also have backup for these patterns on my computer. Now ... I took the time to sort them into scarves, socks, hats, mitts, sweaters, etc. They will be put into a three-ring binder for each category.

I'm still working on the project.


----------



## doddie (Dec 22, 2011)

yeap iam a hoarder i have so meny dolls clothes patterns i could knit/crochet for a year and still would not have done them all. and still collecting.

doddie


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my, how organized can you get? I used to be a little more than I am now, but not a whole lot. I'm terrible at it now.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

in a word, YES. and I am a hoarder of fabric, yarn, buttons, doll components, - anything to use for knitting and sewing. Happy hoarding! And a blessed and holy Easter to every one who observes this Christian festival, too. It is Good Friday here in New Zealand


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Changing the subject...What is the deffination of Avatar? It isn't in any of my dictionarys.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

busiucarol said:


> Amen. I am guilty. If I knitted every pattern I have " collected ", I would live till I'm one hundred & twenty five!


Hahaha....so that's the secret to a long and happy life?? Yikes, better knit faster.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

I "collect" patterns. Have 2 BOXES of my mothers "Workbasket" magazines. Remember those? They have all kinds of patterns in them. Also have dress patterns from the roaring 20's to the present. Funny part is, my 18 year old granddaughter will go through them every so often and want to use them . . . think they will go to her when I'm finished!


----------



## debbyhames (Jan 16, 2012)

Pattern collector here, much worse since I can save them digitally!!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

I bought a three-drawer storage system (on wheels) to store my huge pattern collection. I assembled it, attached the wheels, and attempted to move it from the family room to the computer room. Two of the wheels snapped off (broken, not just detached) while I was moving it: (there was no info provided on what weight the system would hold). So no, I don't hoard patterns at all!


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

Guilty as charged. 
My partner asks why I do it and I dont know.
But there are so many patterns and I know that I wont knit them all but they either look so cute or I want oh dear.


----------



## adl (May 25, 2011)

I'm so guilty!!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

WOW - 26 pages?? WOW. No hoarding issues here, I can see that. LOL.

And yes, I'm guilty. REALLY guilty. When I came back to knitting sometime after 2000, I "discovered" ebay and all those wonderful knitting magazines I loved from the 1960s and early 70s. And I helped myself to some. And then some more. And then quite a bit more. And more after that. And then I wanted some magazines that are even more vintage. (And then I wanted some vintage yarn, so you'd be amazed at how much Bucilla Paradise I have!! And Win-Lite and Lin-Lite, and I love them all. Well, not so much the avacado colored yarn. Yuck.) 

I'm not apologizing, either. I love my collection, though I think I'm going to divest of some of them.

I've discovered I'd actually rather look at patterns (and dream?) than knit. Or, maybe I enjoy both but sometimes it's the patterns I really enjoy playing with.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Definitely collect, but I go through them and categorize the leaflets into file drawers in a desk and have them in plastic binder sheet covers. I also have drawers of magazines from way back and some old vintage pattern booklets from the 40's and 50's. A lot of the baby stuff is still current. If I have patterns I don't like I usually give them to my thrift store. I also have downloaded tons and I want to go through those and categorize them properly. Most of mine are kids babies things and scarves hats etc. I don't knit sweaters for myself or have not recently anyway. I also have tons of needles of all kinds, circulars in both metal and bamboo and so many straight ones. I now have 14 or 15 totes and a huge hinged tote full of yarn. I went through some of it the other day and got rid of some I really didn't want that was absolutely no good. There is not much yarn that is really no good though. Most of it has a purpose right? LOL


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I,too, have a "collection" of knitting (mostly free) and cross stitch patterns and books. All (well, 95%) are in plastic sleeves in 3-ring binders. I have categorized them because if I don't I would have to look through all of my binders to find what I want! I know I will not be able to knit all of them, but having a selection to choose from is wonderful. I would rather have too many patterns than not enough. Of course, if I was really a hoarder and every room filled with bookcases full of patterns (like the show on tv), I would need an "intervention."lol 
Donna K


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

daralene said:


> Oh yes, especially since I joined this site.


Me, too!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Isis said:


> I have enough knitting patterns, cross stitch patterns and cross stitch kits to keep me going for the next 300+ years!


 :thumbup:


----------



## queenofallcrafts (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh yeah... I collect patterns, and magazines! And I also have a fold on my computer for freebie patts. Can't help it... If I like it, I gotta have it.


----------



## pammiewammie (Dec 5, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Of course...patterns for knitting, crochet, sewing, recipies, specialty cakes, oddities...but they aren't all over the place...I detest the word "hoarder" especially with that program on tv where those houses are an inside out garbage dump! I prefer the term "collector". I collect things that can be passed on to the coming generations lest they should be lost to time and forgotten =)


I'm with you! I consider myself a discriminating "collector" who admires fine work :lol:


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

I may have to get more memory for my computer for all the patterns I find on line.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> La Bergere said:
> 
> 
> > We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> ...


Not long ago I went through my saved patterns on the computer (LOTS, and it took me AGES...) printed out the ones I was 'most likely' to actually use.....deleted them as I printed them off....."how organised, well done" I hear you say?? 
Nah, just last week I realised that since then I have re-saved at least 30 of those same patterns!!   
Looks like I'm just going to have to live with my huge amount of saved/printed patterns, oh no, how sad, never mind...
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PamG (Mar 15, 2011)

Well even though I collect pattern, now I find myself saving them on my Kindle Fire. Neat that I have those downloadable free books on it as well.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, I'm a pattern hoarder. I have them organized in notebooks in my craft room just in case I need to find a pattern for something I want to knit or crochet. I keep telling myself this is enough but I keep on doing it. And I'm running out of bookcase space. Will have to get another bookcase one day.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

tricia488 said:


> I have an Ebay Store to sell pattern books and may add other items upon occasion but the patterns are my primary interest so they have priority. I still collect (see my recent post on I Love Thrift Stores) but since I also resell, it is a self-supporting business


Do you mind telling us what your eBay store is called? I collect certain vintage knitting patterns and I'd love to see what patterns you have in there.


----------



## Janafay (Mar 8, 2012)

I keep all my patterns in a 3 ring binder by type. When I knit one I then make a check mark at the top of the page, that way I know I've made it once. I have many patterns still to knit, but working my way thru them. Why do I find more patterns than I knit??? Because this site gives them to me... Thanks to all of you for your contributions to my binder.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Its not just the knitting and crocheting patterns, i also have tons of quilting and craft patterns, i also like to make wood items, so i have tons of those patterns also, i ran out of room a long time ago. My fabric stash is just amazing and then there is the yarn. I am a hoarder, oh my!! Well admitting it is half the battle, isn't it??


----------



## 11646 (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought I was the only one who "collected" patterns with the intent of making them "someday". I feel SO much better now!!


----------



## grandmaof13 (Aug 30, 2011)

At one time I got rid of all the Baby clothes patterns, but now that I have 3 great-grandchildren I'm downloading again!!
I did go through all my knitting magazines and ripped out the patterns I thought I might like to knit some time, and put them in a binder. The rest of the magazines were recycled or given away! I'll never live long enough to knit every pattern I still have, Oh well,it's all about having choices, right??


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't imagine that there is someone else like me. I have boxes of patterns, just like I have boxes of recipies. I'm not a hoarder, just a collector.


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

This is my first post to this blog, but I cannot resist this question. I call myself a pattern collector. I have collected so many knit patterns and now I find myself collecting crochet patterns. I do not know how to crochet, but I think some day I will learn and start the project. Cheers and I love reading the blogs posted on this website.


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> Oh, yea, but I prefer the Ms Tess definition of collector rather than hoarder. This past winter I started rummaging through my patterns and came upon several Id ordered from Hoards Dairyman way back when I was a kid. The envelopes had postage of 5 cents. Also I found many old Workbasket magazines. Right now Im knitting a long sweater and cap from one of those magazines. Fun stuff!


I love the old Workbasket magazines.. I want to get my patterns all organized but there can be so many catagories and sub catagories ..lol.... bought a box of 200 page protectors this evening for the ones to go in binders they were on sale at Staples


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


Yep, I'm a pattern hoarder. Can't seem to stop myself. In the last 2 weeks I've bought 3 more pattern books - 2 of Cat Bordhi's sock knitting books, and Judy's Magic Cast-on. I really have to stop this. I have a couple notebooks of free patterns I've printed from the internet as well. Help! LOL


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

27 pages of responses. I think you hit a nerve with your post! Definitely a pattern collector here, guess I'm not alone


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Whatever I have are "collectables". Who knows if one day they may be worth a lot of money? You know, one man's trash is another man's treasure? I have yarn, patterns (knitting, sewing, beading), fabrics, beads, and then of course there are the recipes, recipe books, magazines with turned down corners or post it labels to mark favourites or might/will try (one day). Don't forget the clothes I might wear again when they come back in fashion. All collectables! That's my excuse anyway.


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

I have books of patterns dating back to 1975.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

I sure am,recipes and patters and don't even make half of them...lol


----------



## JaneLB (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi my name is Jane I hoard all the above plus counted cross stitch and smoking supplies and patterns! Love all of you!


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes i am afraid i am guilty of my pattern books, 2 basket full plus9 A4 folders.


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

Vickie, I identify with you Lots of stuff! Ugh!!!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> 27 pages of responses. I think you hit a nerve with your post! Definitely a pattern collector here, guess I'm not alone


My MIL was one of the most creative people I ever met. She was also a collector of patterns, yarns and fabrics. I got some of her wool when she died.

Best of all were the magazines she had collected. Some of them went back to 1947, the year I was born. What great hours of fun they provided when we would visit.


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Of course...patterns for knitting, crochet, sewing, recipies, specialty cakes, oddities...but they aren't all over the place...I detest the word "hoarder" especially with that program on tv where those houses are an inside out garbage dump! I prefer the term "collector". I collect things that can be passed on to the coming generations lest they should be lost to time and forgotten =)


I agree with you Ms. Tess, one hundred percent! But I pass on my treasures to my bff Pat and my lovely daughter-in-law. We all three crochet. My daughter-in law and I both knit, Pat doesn't but aspires to. Some day she will learn. Meanwhile I share all my patterns three ways. Its fun and delightful. Oh yes, and I have a large cook book collection too which I share with my son, who loves to cook.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Elveta said:


> I have books of patterns dating back to 1975.


I have a wonderful book from 1997, it was originally published in... '87, I think, and it has more than 200 patterns in it - not instructions for whole garments, but just for the different... motifs? figures? stitches? - well, one of those words.

Unfortunately, there are occasional errors... and one of them is in a pattern I really like to do, but I never figured out how it should be made. Alas. Here it is, I don't have much hope someone will figure it out, but... who knows.









The first one is the one with the errors in the chart.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I not only hoard yarn, and patterns, but also web sites where I can check for more patterns. 

I know I'm terrible but I love to have several projects going at one time. :thumbup:  :-D


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Besides my yarn, patterns, and web sites I have lots of older patterns. Just the other day I found a small book of Barbies clothes my mother in law had in here things. She paid 10 cents for the pattern book. But you don't see cute clothes like this today. She also has a lot of Afghan books with string yarn. Some are very unique. Most are crochet with string. But I enjoy looking at the patterns. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## kaytgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes i have lots of patterns for all sorts of things and other crafts as well. I am called a hoarder to but i am nothing like the people on tv either as i do do cleaning..........I also go through my patterns occasionaly and turf the ones i have changed my mind about.
This year i am trying to not buy wool but use up what i have


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Bunnytoo,
what ply is your wool maybe a childs poncho


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

Most definitely, I have taken to downloading all week on phone and iPad, then come Saturday I go back and save them on my laptop to free the space back up on my phone and iPad. That's what you call a dedicated pattern hoarder. LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Elveta said:
> 
> 
> > I have books of patterns dating back to 1975.
> ...


I have found a similar stitch, that I have scanned, I will now try to attach it!!
right that has not worked

the stitch is called hyacinth stitch
multiple of 6 + 2
row 1: (wrong side of work) k1, *p 5 tog (k 1, p 1, k 1, p 1, k 1,) into next stitch*, k 1.
rows 2 and 4: P.
row 3: K 1, *(k 1,p 1, k 1,p 1,k 1) into next st. p 5 tog*, k 1.
row 5: K, winding the thread 3 times round needle for each st.
row 6: P, letting the extra loops drop off needle.

I will be interested to hear if this helps, I will have to try the stitch when I get a chance!!!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

love patterns, and more patterns. I just need to find the time to find that one vest pattern that I used to make my SIL a vest...where oh where


----------



## kyly (Oct 16, 2011)

Here I am up again in the middle of the night, so have just spent the last hour or more reading all these wonderful,funny posts. I'm so glad I'm not alone in "collecting" patterns. But I must admit that I collect more than I knit. I took 3 wonderful classes a year or so ago to learn how to knit so I feel pretty confident understanding patterns when I read them. But do I knit yet? Not much. Hope one day I will just take off and knit like crazy. I certainly have enough patterns to keep me busy forever. Right now I'm making beautiful creations - in my mind. lol. Thanks again for sharing. I too love KP. Back to bed again.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep ... loose leaf binders FULL of them!


----------



## 5gbq13 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes I have them in favorites & bookmark on KP, print them out.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Elveta said:
> ...


It is something like that, but I have tried several similar ways and non worked exactly... I will try this too, definitely, thank you!


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Tomatoes, tomatas. Finally, someone owns up to being a dedicated pattern hoarder. 
Thanks desimp4


dsimp4 said:


> Most definitely, I have taken to downloading all week on phone and iPad, then come Saturday I go back and save them on my laptop to free the space back up on my phone and iPad. That's what you call a dedicated pattern hoarder. LOL!


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep someday you will take off and knit a lot, it happen that way for me. In the meantime, research has shown that knitting does wonderful things for the brain. Goggle it!


kyly said:


> Here I am up again in the middle of the night, so have just spent the last hour or more reading all these wonderful,funny posts. I'm so glad I'm not alone in "collecting" patterns. But I must admit that I collect more than I knit. I took 3 wonderful classes a year or so ago to learn how to knit so I feel pretty confident understanding patterns when I read them. But do I knit yet? Not much. Hope one day I will just take off and knit like crazy. I certainly have enough patterns to keep me busy forever. Right now I'm making beautiful creations - in my mind. lol. Thanks again for sharing. I too love KP. Back to bed again.


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

Welcome, and I collect lots of yarn too, and I knit pretty much every night at least for a couple hours.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

well what's the problem with that?I have a "special" room..with drawers and closets and notebooks....it is organized and MINE.........


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

I hear you motherdawg!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep i do have loads of patterns . When i think i have too many i start to sort which ones i realy want to keep & which ones i will never get to knit .
Then the plan ?????????? . put them out on our freecycle site & let someone else enjoy them. Then start again daaaaaaaa. any way thats what i do.


----------



## 11646 (Mar 15, 2011)

grommitt said:


> Yep i do have loads of patterns . When i think i have too many i start to sort which ones i realy want to keep & which ones i will never get to knit .
> Then the plan ?????????? . put them out on our freecycle site & let someone else enjoy them. Then start again daaaaaaaa. any way thats what i do.


This might be a dumb question but what is a freecycle site?


----------



## purplerose (Dec 5, 2011)

guilty as charged. how come my yarn stash is never the right kinds for my pattern stash???


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

purplerose said:


> guilty as charged. how come my yarn stash is never the right kinds for my pattern stash???


I know right???? same problem, I have some yarns in 2 totes (just really started the yarn stash) I find a pattern I want to make.. but no yarn to make it with. Or someone has "borrowed" and I no longer have enough to make what I bought the yarn for. (roomie is learning to knit Barbie outfits) :?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

val hynson said:


> I have some patterns that are at leaast 50 years old, and maybe 50%of the patterns that I have i have knitted, some are not only old and well used but I have had them laminated so they dont wear out!


If they are "Public Domain" pattterns you can share them with us, [hint,hint, hint]. I LOVE the old patterns. They have so much character. Older styles are less revealing and have a bit more room in them for real gals with busts, hips, and stomachs, too. :thumbup:


----------



## knittingema3 (Nov 4, 2011)

For sure you just never know when you might need a pattern or Patons and Bernat might never make a pattern again.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I was married to a hoarder. His kids would clean out the attic and he would carry everything back up. After he died I married a neat-nick. He threw out my works in progress AND my photo albums. Carolyn


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

yes. What more can I say....


----------



## purplerose (Dec 5, 2011)

throwing out photo albums is grounds for murder!!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Me too...


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Already confessed that I am a pattern hoarder. Didn't help that when my folks moved to Cal I took all her patterns that she didn't want. I have so many sites that I visit. Some one a week others once a month. I have learned to save them when I see them. There have been a few that I have not been able to locate again.


----------



## Beth Gibbs (Jun 2, 2011)

I have to plead guilty. I have so many patterns and keep finding more. I will have to live to be in my 100s to get all these made. But, it is fun.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

TC said:


> grommitt said:
> 
> 
> > Yep i do have loads of patterns . When i think i have too many i start to sort which ones i realy want to keep & which ones i will never get to knit .
> ...


NO not dumb question . It is a site where you can advertise anything you don't wan't & someone else does you just answer the add say you won't it then you go & collect it . it's all free . It work's like this. I have a table & chair's i don't want but wan't to get rid of them i put the add on freecycle you answer the add & say i would like them you get the address & go that easy & it's free.


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

Valjean said:


> My first job after leaving school was in a yarn shop, that was 56 years ago and I still have boxes of patterns from way back then, to me knitting patterns and reciepes are an addiction, my family tell me quite often that I need counselling in this area.!!!!!


And I would not be surprised if you have in your collection a pattern I have been unable to find ANYWHERE. A man's sweater, with a half diamond from waist up ( in front and back), and the sides of another color, also half-diamonds to the side seams. Mom made it for brother before he graduated from HS in 1962. Was probably wool. If you do have it, I would purchase a copy from you. The search has caused me to loose hair ( snatched out)


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

tritzia said:


> Guilty m'lord.
> I've bookmarked hundreds and have an equal amount stored in my ravelry online library, all I need now is to win the lottery so I can give up work and have the time to make them all!! :lol:


Even when you retire there are many things to do. You can't sit and knit all day. Not the least of which is because you might get too stiff! At least I do. [ and medical research is telling us if we sit most of the day, even if we exercise the 30 minutes in the morning- our health will not be good.] 
I do knit several hours most days though, and am always with several projects going. I have a ton of knit/crochet, beading and sewing and quilting patterns saved in various forms mentioned here. There is no way I will ever do all of them. When I am looking for a pattern, if I can I open a few and if they no longer look like something I would do I trash them!

Also I am starting to make some of those saved things, that I intended to make - as I can, when I think of it. It is very satisfying. Don't wait for.......whatever; just start.


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

I so have that problem--I find yarn I love but no idea what I will use it for then I don't buy enough to make what I want to make. Also that excitement of finding a pattern and going out to find just the right yarn always calls my name too.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

motherdawg said:


> well what's the problem with that?I have a "special" room..with drawers and closets and notebooks....it is organized and MINE.........


Since the kids moved out I now have a guest roon, a home office and a stashr.....er.....I mean craft studio filled with yarn, rovings, needles, etc. I am especially proud of my pattern filled six foot bookcase.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


Of course. I move the ones I've downloaded and saved to a CD once a year and clean out the files (amazing how much better the PC works after that). I also have binders of loose leaf patterns and two bookcases or so (6 foot ones) of knitting books. How else are you going to have just the right yarn in your stash if you don't have patterns to knit them with.


----------



## kare50 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, my name is Karen and I AM a pattern hoarder! lol I have 3, 2 inch binders full of patterns. They are each in clear plastic report covers to keep them nicely. One binder is baby and toddler, one is afghans, shawls and odds and ends and the other is sweaters. This does not even begin to cover the huge box filled with pattern books that I have and that were my Mother's. When Mom passed all the sisters were fighting over everything and I got what no one else wanted and what I wanted more then anything, the yarn, books and knitting supplies. People are soooo strange, I would take yarn over any trinkets any day!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

purplerose said:


> throwing out photo albums is grounds for murder!!


At the very least.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> motherdawg said:
> 
> 
> > well what's the problem with that?I have a "special" room..with drawers and closets and notebooks....it is organized and MINE.........
> ...


Oh, wow. Would love to see a picture of your 6 foot pattern- filled bookcase. Something to aspire to. But I suspect if all my patterns were put together mine might also fill a six foot bookcase. Or, maybe just half.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Beth Gibbs said:


> I have to plead guilty. I have so many patterns and keep finding more. I will have to live to be in my 100s to get all these made. But, it is fun.


Only to your 100's? Sure you don't mean 200's?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

mousepotatoOf course. I move the ones I've downloaded and saved to a CD once a year and clean out the files (amazing how much better the PC works after that). I also have binders of loose leaf patterns and two bookcases or so (6 foot ones) of knitting books. How else are you going to have just the right yarn in your stash if you don't have patterns to knit them with.[/quote said:


> Oh, please don't tell me my computer will run better if I put all my patterns on CDs. My friend keeps telling me it will, and I keep saying it won't!!! I don't want to have to admit to him he's right.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> mousepotatoOf course. I move the ones I've downloaded and saved to a CD once a year and clean out the files (amazing how much better the PC works after that). I also have binders of loose leaf patterns and two bookcases or so (6 foot ones) of knitting books. How else are you going to have just the right yarn in your stash if you don't have patterns to knit them with.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, please don't tell me my computer will run better if I put all my patterns on CDs. My friend keeps telling me it will, and I keep saying it won't!!! I don't want to have to admit to him he's right.
> ...


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


oh my gosh!!! you too??? 
my patterns far outdo my yarn stash...maybe we need a tv show and some intervention??? LOL
:shock:


----------



## yellowbettyboop (Apr 6, 2012)

yes I too have hordes of patterns and recipes for all types of crafts but, I am very sad in the fact they are filed and easily found if ever I need them.


----------



## yellowbettyboop (Apr 6, 2012)

wow, that's a great tip thanks


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Of course! Any other questions?


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

When I got a new printer, I tended to print every thing I liked. Needed new ink cartridges real quick. Costly! Then where to put the printed patterns. Plastic sleeves, binders and a book shelf. All this for something free. Now I have a notebook and I write in the site {ravelry] and the title of the pattern. If I need it I know where to find it. Have bought books and haven't used a pattern out of any of them. Not enough time, but I will hang on to them "in case". I have gone back to some sock patterns and used them. So I am glad I had them here and didn't have to venture out. Just store them neatly and they don't become an eye sore. good luck!


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

lynnecoop said:


> I only re-discovered knitting a few months ago and I'm well on my way to becoming a hoarder. I'm always looking at the free patterns on the internet .... I like that one...I'll just print it off for later!!!


I am doing the same. I knit and crocheted many years ago and started again 2011 so I had no "stash" but 1 year later, yarn, yarn and more yarn with 4 binders of patterns plus knitting books, free leaflets, etc, etc and many, many needles and crochet hooks!!!
I have the Binders all organized 2 for Knit and 2 For Crochet with sections for each pattern ( dishcloths, ornaments, scarves, etc, etc) 
And lovin' every minute of my stash!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Me too! I have them saved all over my computer, on ravelry, craftsy, patternfish and a wish list on Knit Picks!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > mousepotatoOf course. I move the ones I've downloaded and saved to a CD once a year and clean out the files (amazing how much better the PC works after that). I also have binders of loose leaf patterns and two bookcases or so (6 foot ones) of knitting books. How else are you going to have just the right yarn in your stash if you don't have patterns to knit them with.[/quote said:
> ...


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

motherdawg said:


> well what's the problem with that?I have a "special" room..with drawers and closets and notebooks....it is organized and MINE.........


I too have a room and it is mine and lot of drawers and a closet ....but...organized I wish....


----------



## oldnit (Aug 14, 2011)

Of course collecting patterns is part of the exciting addiction. In my case, it fuels my procrastination!!!!!

Dorothy


----------



## Virago (Mar 24, 2012)

Absolutely I'm a pattern hoarder. I admit it. When i finish a project it takes me about two days to look at my yarn and pattern stash and decide what to do next.


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


GUILTY!!!! patterns on paper ,,, in computer mine and hubby ..... recipes,,,,,,,,,, oh my god shame on me lol lol lol


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ladies, so what if you don't make every pattern you own? You don't have to pick every flower in a garden to enjoy them, do you? Think of your pattern "collection" like a garden: admire and enjoy them all, but only make the ones you love!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Of course. I have lots and lots of patterns, recipes, tips, etc., stored on CDs.


----------



## nancyfromaus (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes but I am like the collector. Not only patterns but dolls are a feature in my home. Love them all. Nancyfromaus


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


I have been collecting knitting patterns for over forty years & am totally seduced by them. I have many vintage patterns & hard back books but more recently, I have been buying a lot of expensive designer pattern publications such as Rowan, Debbie Bliss, Vogue, Louisa Harding etc. Trouble is, as soon as I get them I realise I could never make most of them for all sorts of reasons - can't crochet, can't use a circular needle, can't knit on DPNS, can't increase or decrease on complicated patterns, can't do Fair Isle or Intarsia etc etc etc. From a stunning book of say, thirty designs, I might just make a simple hat!!

We are moving house soon & my husband is trying hard to persuade me to give up some of my patterns ( he knows only too well my addiction ) but I know I just can't do it. With so many free knitting patterns available online, I should content myself with those but nothing seems to compare with having the ACTUAL patterns in all their glossy gorgeousness!!

Like you, I'm exactly the same with recipe books & they are in danger of taking over the house, not just the kitchen but, do you know what? I wouldn't part with a single one!!


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

I could knit 24/7 for the rest of my life and not be able to knit all of the patterns I have saved. lol


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, I admit to being a collector (hoarder), knitting , sewing and craft patterns as well as recipes. If I live till I am 150, I still won't have time to try half of them. As for the younger generation, I'm not so sure that they will appreciate having to go through it all when I depart this world. I think most of it will find it's way to the bin, and my stamp collection will probably be on ebay before I get to my funeral!


----------



## Calicolee (Feb 7, 2012)

I consider all of my sewing, knitting, and crocheting patterns as job security, Cannot pass up a pattern i like whether it be on the internet or in a store. I am more of a quilter but do my other knitting or crocheting or embroidering in the evenings. You never know when you might run out of something to do.


----------



## Farmer (Aug 2, 2011)

I am a pattern hoarder, too. I have three file drawers full.


----------



## notsuzy (Mar 28, 2012)

tootsie001 said:


> When I got a new printer, I tended to print every thing I liked. Needed new ink cartridges real quick. Costly! Then where to put the printed patterns. Plastic sleeves, binders and a book shelf. All this for something free. Now I have a notebook and I write in the site {ravelry] and the title of the pattern. If I need it I know where to find it. Have bought books and haven't used a pattern out of any of them. Not enough time, but I will hang on to them "in case". I have gone back to some sock patterns and used them. So I am glad I had them here and didn't have to venture out. Just store them neatly and they don't become an eye sore. good luck!


Living in snowy Wisconsin, you'll have a pattern handy when there's 2 feet of snow out there and you feel like knitting.


----------



## notsuzy (Mar 28, 2012)

We should all go through our patterns, stashes, etc. and donate, donate, donate. Senior living homes and thrift stores would appreciate it. Our Church once collected a particular color of yarn for a summer bible school project. I love giving away stuff. Most of the time it is appreciated no matter what the color or weight of the yarn. Even textile artists can use pieces of yarn too small for anyone else.


----------



## cakewalk2214 (Sep 15, 2011)

That's so funny that I saw this post today! I just spent 2 hours last night putting my patterns in sleeve protectors and filled up 4 binders with them! At least they are all tidied up now, sitting on a shelf! I also have started another binder with a knitting journal. I put pictures of finished projects along with the pattern, date made & who I gave it to just in case my daughter or grandchildren "catch the knitting bug" & want to duplicate a favorite item.


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto-all I need is time. Beautiful cat!


----------



## notsuzy (Mar 28, 2012)

Calicolee said:


> I consider all of my sewing, knitting, and crocheting patterns as job security, Cannot pass up a pattern i like whether it be on the internet or in a store. I am more of a quilter but do my other knitting or crocheting or embroidering in the evenings. You never know when you might run out of something to do.


I, too, quilt. And I crochet. Too much stuff going on. I got some fabric for a dress for myself at Christmas. Have I used it? Of course not, everything else comes first. I like your "handle"


----------



## JANETLYNN (Sep 8, 2011)

I laughed when I read your message because if I did not know better I would have thought that I wrote it. Your description fits me perfectly. What makes it worse is that my printer is not working so all my hoarded patterns are hand-written. OUCH!!!
Thanks for letting me know I am not alone.


----------



## renee4561 (May 20, 2011)

I have tons of pattens that I got off the intenet also, but I did go through a third of them and still going through them.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

I have collected MANY, MANY patterns - mostly knitting and all I want to do is knit and make cards (rubber stamping)- not wanting to do housework or anything. have many patterns bookmarked and many patterns printed off and in binders. Always looking at more patterns!!!!


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep! I've even got a name for it, PAS, pattern acquisition syndrome! LOL


----------



## renee4561 (May 20, 2011)

you sound so much like me I have so many patterns knitting because I love to knit the most. I have so many large binders of knitting patterns, I knit mostly barbie doll clothes and children clother. I also have lots of sewing patterns because I love sewing also. I enjoy knitting socks also.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

JANETLYNN said:


> I laughed when I read your message because if I did not know better I would have thought that I wrote it. Your description fits me perfectly. What makes it worse is that my printer is not working so all my hoarded patterns are hand-written. OUCH!!!
> Thanks for letting me know I am not alone.


Beside the binders full of plastic sheet protected patterns, books, I have note cards full of short patterns and stitch directions and web sites. Also note books full of other related information. Sure as heck wouldn't want to miss something. Now to catalog the whole thing.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

New to knitting socks and loving that. Finally found a pattern to fit me. Most were too baggy. So now I have all these sock patterns and enough yarn for about 4 pairs ahead. And still I look for more!! Thanks to Tootsie for suggesting note cards for web sites as I keep bookmarking them and then can't find them when I want them. How fun is this!!!!!


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

humdinger said:


> New to knitting socks and loving that. Finally found a pattern to fit me. Most were too baggy. So now I have all these sock patterns and enough yarn for about 4 pairs ahead. And still I look for more!! Thanks to Tootsie for suggesting note cards for web sites as I keep bookmarking them and then can't find them when I want them. How fun is this!!!!!


You are most welcome. I keep these card in a small recipe box that I bought at Michael's in that isle that has the $1 or $2. items. Cut one card in half and inserted it in the box in the opposite direction and labeled it as a divider. Sure looks neater than all these cards, post it notes and envelopes used as a note, laying all over the desk and eventually falling on the floor. Hope this makes life easier for you. Be happy, keep knitting.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Ditto!!! :lol:


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

most assuredly!!! untl recently i had patterns everywhere, in drawers, on shelves, in boxes and in every project bag, yes i'm afraid i hoard those too. i have downloaded hundreds to my computer. recently i came into posession of a number of large binders and set about organizing all my patterns, sliding them into sleeves and such, so much easier to find what i'm looking for!! just for the record, although i will probably never use them all, my hoard did come in handy. i had taken my "baby" binder to my lys for the ladies to look through, we were hunting just the right pattern to make up a sample for a lucious cotton yarn just in when a lady came into the store asking if anyone might possably have a copy of a particular pattern she needed. he pattern she wanted was for a christening gown done in crochet cotten with a pineapple pattern on the skirt. she had made the dress years ago and wanted to make it again but had misplaced the pattern. she said she had checked al the online sights and hadn't found it and had't found anything she liked as well. well guess what, i had it!!! she was so excited she did a little dance!i loaned her the pattern and she is well on to finishing the dress. score one for pattern hoarding.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I did not think about the hoarders on TV. My stuff is in Clear Tubs. Makes it easier to see whats in there. Also is easier to clean around. But I do have about 20 tubs of stuff. I always have something to work on. Also have extras on the Knit needles and crochet hooks. Its a good thing my husband humors me with my crafts.


----------



## popsycal (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi like you I have patterns that I have been given some I have picked up in charity shops and some i have bought, now i am aquireing them through the computer, i love seeing all the lovely things you all put up. When I go to the states later this year I will stock up on your yarns as i find it difficult to know what our ply is to yours.

popsycal


----------



## TankusB (Mar 2, 2011)

So glad to hear I'm not alone. I have hundreds of patterns and still I collect more. I have two closets filled with yarn and still I need to buy more for the pattern I've found.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

LeAnn said:


> Yep! I've even got a name for it, PAS, pattern acquisition syndrome! LOL


PAS - love it! It will go with the STABLE - STAsh Beyond Life Expectancy! Well it's pretty harmless but it does pay to go through your stash periodically. I just found several items I thought lost - going through a box in my craft room. It was opaque and I forgot what was in it. I do much prefer see through or baskets, for that reason. :mrgreen:


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

martyr said:


> LeAnn said:
> 
> 
> > Yep! I've even got a name for it, PAS, pattern acquisition syndrome! LOL
> ...


PAS: love it!
STABLE: love it!
My grandchildren were here today and told me I "have too 
much yarn". They haven't seen my patterns!


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd throw him out!


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

tritzia said:


> Guilty m'lord.
> I've bookmarked hundreds and have an equal amount stored in my ravelry online library, all I need now is to win the lottery so I can give up work and have the time to make them all!! :lol:


I'm just writing to comment on your picture of that cat. Is that a domestic cat or what? It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Are you peeking through my windows?

I keep saying I'm not going to buy or save or print more patterns - and then don't listen to myself.

This means, of course, that I'll have to live to be about 10,000 years old - Mel Brooks and his 10,000 Year Old Man will be even older. Drats.


----------



## Beth Gibbs (Jun 2, 2011)

I have way to much patterns and not enough time.


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

I used to print all the patterns I wanted to save off the internet. Then my daughter got tired of having to buy ink for our printer, which has to be the expensive kind since she prints a lot of photos. She is an avid photographer and does some professional work. She made me stop. She said to put the patterns on a disk, but, I just save in my favorites. I have large notebooks one for each type of pattern; babies, toys, household, you get the picture. Some small, not so involved patterns that are easy and I can leave off the details,I copy by hand onto 3x5 cards. Right now I have more patterns than i can ever knit before I die of old age.


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

You caught me.......I have a small path in my sewing room, aka knitting room, aka rug hooking room and I can't go on. My youngest son (30) said he's not coming to visit because of my clutter so I told him....see you at my wake.


Hugs


----------



## scrappersc (Feb 25, 2012)

Well this may answer that question. I saw there were 34 pages of responses and thought to myself "why is there so many responses to this....of course, we all are. Wait a minute.....maybe there are links to their favorite sites to get patterns. I better check and see." lol, I taught myself to knit about six months ago and spend almost every night searching free patterns. I have them saved on my computer, to an online sky drive, on Ravelry, etc. If it is not a pdf format, I keep a Word document open at the bottom of my screen and just copy and paste the links under the correct category. I like books and magazines too but I'm pretty frugal (cough cough cheap) so the online free patterns work better for me. Plus take up a lot less room. And I'm still young so I have years of hoarding ahead of me. Happy Hoarding!


----------



## popsycal (Mar 27, 2012)

thanks for the tip.

popsycal


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


As hoarders go patterns are not so bad, until you have to lift the plastic file boxes and the handles come off. I have been saving patterns since the mid 70's. Since I have the internet and a printer it has gotten worse. There are so many things that catch my eye and I gotta have it.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraSD said:
> ...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I have found a lot of very old patterns on "KnittingFool.com> and "craftcookie.com"



HandyFamily said:


> Elveta said:
> 
> 
> > I have books of patterns dating back to 1975.
> ...


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

renee4561 said:


> you sound so much like me I have so many patterns knitting because I love to knit the most. I have so many large binders of knitting patterns, I knit mostly barbie doll clothes and children clother. I also have lots of sewing patterns because I love sewing also. I enjoy knitting socks also.


Do you have the Annies Attic Bed Dolls, they were offered back in the mid to early 90's I think. They were for Barbie type dolls. I made several of them. Alot of work. There were 3-4 years of them. Two a month, and then they to other clothes, same dolls, that were not at interesting.


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

renee Oops I was not thinking about knitting or crocheting, just the dolls. The Bed Dolls were all crochet.


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

I would say I am a collector of Patterns both quilting and knitting, yarn and fabric, but I keep them all neatly organized in sheet protetors and a binder, and my quilting pattens are all loged in binders and all I have to do is look up a pattern in the master book and then find the binder that corispones to that pattern and wela I have it, I have my knitting patterens also sorted in to binders depending on type of pattern, I do have them in the computer, but I print each one out that I want incase my computer ever crashes, so yes I am a collector I could start my own shop with what I have.


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

More collectors like myself, than I realized. Another angle I have used for a while is to save the postcards that are so often just stuck in the magazines. They already have the address, etc. on them. I write which issue and then someplace on the card, write the name of the article or the pattern I am most interested in. These are filed in a recipe box then according to name. On special patterns, I add a second card filed under "Shawl" or whatever... Works for me!


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

YES! In fact, I have patterns that I inherited from my mum dating back to the 1940's. You never know how a thing can be updated.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

Ms. Tess you are the soul of tact and I like you even if we have never met.


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

I didnt realize I was (am) until you asked this question...I got it real bad, too!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, I am a pattern hoarder, I got into trouble where I was working for photocoping all of a pattern book and using all of the toner in the photocopier He He. I also hoard recipes I have 2 cupboards of recipes in my kitchen. I have most of my knitting and crochet patterns in binders in 2 cupboards in my loungeroom.


----------



## lynnmac (Nov 16, 2011)

Patterns, Patterns, Patterns everywhere, at least that is how my better half see's it. I have a whole closet set up with shelves on both sides of it for binders full of patterns. Crochet, Knitting, Sewing, Jewelry Beading, you name it, it is probably in there. I just can't stop myself. I'll probably have to live to be 250 just to be able to do half of what I have in there. But it is fun to know I can go in there at any time and spend the time looking for just the right pattern, it is fun. So yes, I have PATTERNS! and I have a ADDICTION! oh, well.


----------



## donna (Jan 16, 2011)

My hoarding of patterns was so bad my husband was getting ready to throw them out. I told him that then I would throw out his fishing and hunting gear. Problem solved! Butmy siste did come over for a couple of days and I got rid of some.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

Hoarder? No, not me. :lol: hehehe. Are you a hoarder when you have to get an external hard drive because all the patterns you downloaded are slowing down your pc? If you have USB drives loaded with patterns? If these are true and you only learned to knit 6 months ago, does this make you a hoarder? Hmmmm. Okay, maybe I am a hoarder.


----------



## mychloe (Aug 3, 2011)

YES YES!!!
I am a pattern hoarder and proud of it.
Weii I think I am proud of it.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

There is always the excuse "I have to have all these because a non hoarder will be looking for them in the future." I keep some patterns with the intention of giving them to a knitter that I think would use them. When I see them I give them the patterns. I don't print all the patterns off of Ravelry and some other sites, as I know where to get them if and when I need them. Just the thought that they may disappear off the site is scary, but I have to keep things in some sort of order. Do what makes you content and happy.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

lilangel said:


> Hoarder? No, not me. :lol: hehehe. Are you a hoarder when you have to get an external hard drive because all the patterns you downloaded are slowing down your pc? If you have USB drives loaded with patterns? If these are true and you only learned to knit 6 months ago, does this make you a hoarder? Hmmmm. Okay, maybe I am a hoarder.


I have started downloading patterns to a travel drive and to my Kindle Fire. The travel drives holds more than I could ever print. Now when I want to look for a pattern I start with my travel drive.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

well i have been away for a few days and my pattern stash has just got bigger as i brought some more back with me and some more wool whoopee


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

lilangel said:


> Hoarder? No, not me. :lol: hehehe. Are you a hoarder when you have to get an external hard drive because all the patterns you downloaded are slowing down your pc? If you have USB drives loaded with patterns? If these are true and you only learned to knit 6 months ago, does this make you a hoarder? Hmmmm. Okay, maybe I am a hoarder.


You might want to consider getting a CD/DVD burner and putting all your patterns on CDs.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

i think putting them on cd/dvds is a good idea they wont take up half the room up as folders do as i have about 50 folders of patterns


----------



## bunnytoo (Dec 13, 2011)

hey I know what you mean, I have so much and always looking for more


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

my other half always moans when i come home with more wool and patterns but like i keep saying to him i will use them all eventually no problem


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

you will never get my precious never......
Yes I am a hoarder of patterns YEAH for computer so much smaller!!! I have some of my Grams 5 cent and 10 cent patterns!!


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

i will never stop collecting patterns well only when im not around


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

La Bergere said:


> We all have stashes of yarn, I think that's a fact we've all come to admit to, but do you hoard patterns too?
> 
> I realised the other day that I have a ton of patterns that I have bookmarked or picked up here and there on the Internet, and much like the recipes in the many cooking books on my self at home, I haven't tried even 10% of them yet.
> 
> What about you? Come on, time to come clean. Don't be shy, you're amongst friends, we understand!


I have so many that I've printed out when I see them online. Otherwise, I never find them again when I want them. But the "plan" is to put them in a looseleaf binder... one for knitting and one for crocheting and organize them. Well, that's the plan...


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

every time i find a new pattern i have to print it off because as you say we loose them and it can sometimes take ages to find them


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

We are all addicted to anything knitting. If you look at patterns it is the picturebooks for adults. You will never be depressed having such a great talent.
I started knitting 68 years ago and knit every day for 8 hours.
I have
lots of everything.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

i have also been knitting for a number of years i really enjoy it at the moment i am knitting baby clothes for a freinds baby as well as cardigans for myself and anyone who wants them i also knit dolls clothes for all my freinds daughters dolls and they love them


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes I admit I am a hoarder of yarn and patterns-some I use and some I hope to use later--hoarding is part of the knitting and crocheting "syndrome"---


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

I could'nt agree more every time i see a pattern or wool i like I just have to get them.


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

Guilty as charged! I have often said "I don't knit,crochet, and sew...I just collect patterns!" lol


----------



## hawkdream (Jan 16, 2012)

I apparently have OCD where knitting patterns are concerned, especially socks and stuff from the 1700/1800s. I'm the same way about yarn and needles. I never have too many needles, patterns or yarn. If I'm not working or sleeping, I'm knitting. I even let my food get cold because I'd rather be knitting!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I definitely hoard patterns. I was so worried about the number I had bookmarked and downloaded on my laptop, that I started making paper copies again. Have binders full of them!


----------



## hawkdream (Jan 16, 2012)

I've got binders overflowing of patterns, binders of genealogy research, binders of native american stuff, boxes stacked full of fabric & yarn, boxes full of free patterns from Hobby Lobby & Michaels and a living room full of sewing/knitting stuff, finished projects for Christmas, sale or barter...good think I live alone and don't have much company!


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Sounds like me. . . so I'm not the only one. I keep them in my sewing/crochet/knitting bags. One day I'll put them in a binder.

I also save to to my Internet favorites and in a file on my computer.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

I try to only print the very unique ones or the ones with new stitches.


----------



## 2xnonna (Mar 11, 2012)

GUILTY...on both recipe/pattern books and printouts!!!!


----------

